# Holland Maasplassen Verbot gefangene Fische mitzunehmen ab 15.03.2021



## Alier (2. April 2021)

Guten Tag
 Ich bringe neue Informationen, dass alle gefangenen Fische sofort nach dem Fang freigelassen werden müssen. Neue Regeln gibt es auf VIS-Planner.NL (Windows !! bitte keine APP) vom 15/03/2021
müssen Sie ihn immer sofort in dasselbe Gewässer zurücksetzen


----------



## phirania (2. April 2021)

Darf man die Fische auch in den Backofen freilassen.?


----------



## fishhawk (2. April 2021)

Hallo,

Backofen ins Gewässer stellen könnte übel ausgehen.


----------



## Thomas. (2. April 2021)

Alier schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> Ich bringe neue Informationen, dass alle gefangenen Fische sofort nach dem Fang freigelassen werden müssen. Neue Regeln gibt es auf VIS-Planner.NL (Windows !! bitte keine APP) vom 15/03/2021
> müssen Sie ihn immer sofort in dasselbe Gewässer zurücksetzen


da werden noch einige Gewässer in NL dazu kommen über kurz oder lang, bei uns gibt es auch schon einen See wo nichts entnommen werden darf, ich kann damit wunderbar leben.
an wem oder was könnte das liegen das sowas jetzt gemacht wird   , selber schuld wenn einige meinen die kosten für Angelschein und Sprit mit Fisch aufwiegen zu müssen(und das sind nicht wenige).


----------



## Alier (3. April 2021)

Alier schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> Ich bringe neue Informationen, dass alle gefangenen Fische sofort nach dem Fang freigelassen werden müssen. Neue Regeln gibt es auf VIS-Planner.NL (Windows !! bitte keine APP) vom 15/03/2021
> müssen Sie ihn immer sofort in dasselbe Gewässer zurücksetzen





Thomas. schrieb:


> da werden noch einige Gewässer in NL dazu kommen über kurz oder lang, bei uns gibt es auch schon einen See wo nichts entnommen werden darf, ich kann damit wunderbar leben.
> an wem oder was könnte das liegen das sowas jetzt gemacht wird   , selber schuld wenn einige meinen die kosten für Angelschein und Sprit mit Fisch aufwiegen zu müssen(und das sind nicht wenige).


Ja, ich stimme Ihnen voll und ganz zu. 
Aber die niederländischen Behörden haben nicht vor zukünftigen Änderungen gewarnt. Zuerst haben sie gewartet, bis sie eine Fanggenehmigung gekauft haben. Wie viele Genehmigungen sie nicht verkaufen werden, werden sie nächstes Jahr vermissen.


----------



## Bassattack (3. April 2021)

Alier schrieb:


> Ja, ich stimme Ihnen voll und ganz zu.
> Aber die niederländischen Behörden haben nicht vor zukünftigen Änderungen gewarnt. Zuerst haben sie gewartet, bis sie eine Fanggenehmigung gekauft haben. Wie viele Genehmigungen sie nicht verkaufen werden, werden sie nächstes Jahr vermissen.


Ich finde das sowieso nicht Korrekt gegenüber allen Angler ,denn wer die Listn van Viswateren mit sich führt hat die Grundregeln schon vor dem Kauf des Visspas !!!! ,sämtliche abänderungen im nachhinein ist eine unverschämtheit gegenüber Angler ob Holländer oder Deutsche .Regeln veröffentlicht man bevor das neue Jahr beginnt !! Und ja ich bin für Catch and release ...und das schon mein Lebenlang ;-) Werde mir dieses Jahr sowieso keinen hollen


----------



## fishhawk (3. April 2021)

Hallo,

wenn erst die Erlaubnisscheine verkauft wurden und dann plötzlich elementar wichtige Regeln geändert werden, ist das schon grenzwertig.

Eine nachträgliche Änderung der Vertragsbedingungen würde in DE m.W. ein Rücktrittsrecht begründen.


----------



## hanzz (3. April 2021)

35-40 Euro um fast im ganzen Land angeln zu können. Da wird eine neue Regel an einem Gewässerbereich geändert, um zu verhindern, dass zu viele und untermaßige Fische entnommen werden und der Deutsche ruft nach Rücktrittsrecht und Vertragsbedingungen nicht erfüllt. 
Mal angenommen, euer Vereinssee wird von Gastkartennutzern "entleert" und untermaßige Fische werden am laufenden Band abgekloppt? 

Klar ist das ein bisschen seltsam, dass die Regelung nicht zum Jahresbeginn kam. 
Gebe zu ein bisschen spät. 
Hätte man dann aber bereits im Oktober andeuten müssen, da Vispas Inhaber im November bzgl des Vispas für das kommende Jahr angeschrieben werden. 


Das wirkliche Problem ist aber, dass die Regelung ein paar Jahre zu spät kommt.

Jetzt werden wohl diejenigen, die alles abkloppen weiterziehen und es werden weitere Entnahme Verbote kommen. 

Und es ist wie immer. Wenige (aber ausreichend viele) halten sich nicht an die Regeln und es folgt die Gießkanne.


----------



## fishhawk (3. April 2021)

Hallo,


hanzz schrieb:


> Klar ist das ein bisschen seltsam, dass die Regelung nicht zum Jahresbeginn kam.
> Gebe zu ein bisschen spät.


Wo ist dann das Problem?

Hat doch niemand was gegen die Regel an sich gesagt. 

Die halte ich z.b. für völlig legitim.  Wird schon seine Gründe haben, warum das jetzt geändert wurde.  Hätte man halt  besser vor Saisonbeginn machen sollen.



hanzz schrieb:


> und untermaßige Fische werden am laufenden Band abgekloppt?



Wer untermaßige oder geschonte Fische mitnimmt, wird sich von den neuen Regeln wohl auch eher wenig abschrecken lassen.

Da helfen dann wohl nur entsprechende Kontrollen und Sanktionen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (3. April 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wer untermaßige oder geschonte Fische mitnimmt, wird sich von den neuen Regeln wohl auch eher wenig abschrecken lassen.
> 
> Da helfen dann wohl nur entsprechende Kontrollen und Sanktionen.



Eben doch. Da die Entnahme vollständig verboten ist, sieht jeder schon sofort, wenn etwas verbotenes passiert.
Vorher konnte man nur vermuten, dass ein untermaßiger oder geschonter Fisch entnommen wurde.

Das Problem sind dann weiterhin die releasenden Vertikalangler, die im Winter die Fische aus 20m für Fotos hochpumpen. 

Das wären die nächsten Verbote, obwohl sich viele Vertikalangler waidgerecht verhalten und nur bis 7/8m angeln


----------



## fishhawk (3. April 2021)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> sieht jeder schon sofort, wenn etwas verbotenes passiert.


Da ich keine Ahnung habe, wie die Sichtigkeit der Angelplätze und die Anglerdichte dort ist, wirst Du das wohl besser beurteilen können.

An den großen, öffentlich zugänglichen Gewässern in unserer Gegend hat diese Klientel m.W.  bestimmte Techniken entwickelt, möglichst unauffällig agieren zu können.



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Das Problem sind dann weiterhin die releasenden Vertikalangler, die im Winter die Fische aus 20m für Fotos hochpumpen.


Da gibt es leider nicht nur in NL.


----------



## Bassattack (3. April 2021)

Es geht im Ende garnicht um eine Regeländerung wärend das Jahr schon begonnen hat !!und ich finde  Catsh and Release sowieso gut denoch konnte ich letztes Jahr schon feststellen das im Online Visplanner von Listn van Viswateren täglich Gewässer die man vor eine Woche noch mit den Vispas beangeln konnte und durfte ,plötzlich gesperrt waren .Und das geht einfach nicht ,das gab es früheres nicht !!noch dazu wenn man von weit weg herkommt und plötzlich darf man an denn Gewässer nicht mehr angeln ...obwohl man erst vor einer Woche noch Angeln konnte .Ich glaube das kostet den Holländern viele Angler Touristen,denn wenn ich so in meinen Bekanntenkreis nachfrage ,wollen die meisten gar kein Vispas dieses Jahr ...begründung ständiger Regelabänderung und noch dazu Corona


----------



## fishhawk (3. April 2021)

Hallo,


Bassattack schrieb:


> das kostet den Holländern viele Angler Touristen


Ob die Mehrheit der holländischen Angler da recht traurig drüber sein wird?

Wer weiß was da dahinter steckt.


----------



## Thomas. (3. April 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ob die Mehrheit der holländischen Angler da recht traurig drüber sein wird?


da kannst du mal von ausgehen, der gemeine NL Angler wahrscheinlich nicht, aber der Verein von wo man seinen Angelschein her hat, wenn's dann mal ein paar Hundert weniger sind werden die auch komisch gucken da geht es um €


----------



## rhinefisher (3. April 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ob die Mehrheit der holländischen Angler da recht traurig drüber sein wird?



Aber auf garkeinen Fall...



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wer weiß was da dahinter steckt.



Das völlig unsägliche Benehmen von "Anglern", die, und da zitiere ich einfach mal einen Holländischen Beamten, "aus Deutschland kommen ohne Deutsch zu sprechen".. .
Und das ebenfalls total gruselige Verhalten von Leuten, und da zitiere ich seinen Kollegen, "aus Belgien kommem aber nicht zu verstehen sind.."
Aber diese Leute sind das gewiss nicht allein - dazu treffe ich viel zuviele echte "Könner", welche aktzentfrei parlieren und sich trotzdem wie die Schweine ausleben!

Wenn man sich mal anschaut, wie wir uns da drüben wie die Axt im Walde aufführen, wundert es mich, dass überhaupt noch Scheine an Ausländer ausgegeben werden.
Und ich habe auch schon von Regierungsmitarbeitern gehört dass man das gerne ändern möchte.. .

Ein viel größeres Problem für deutsche "Angeltouristen" dürfte wohl das rapide umsichgreifen von Ufer Betretungsverboten sein.
Da hat der gemeine Landwirt wohl einfach keinen Bock mehr auf montägliche Müllsammelaktionen.. .

Die Käseländer sind ein wirklich freundliches und liberales Volk - und wir treten das mit Füßen...


----------



## fishhawk (3. April 2021)

Hallo,


rhinefisher schrieb:


> und wir treten das mit Füßen.


Mit dem wort "wir", wäre ich etwas vorsichtig.

Ich war zwar noch nie dort,  bin aber überzeugt, dass es auch deutsche Angler gibt, die sich in NL ordentlich verhalten.

Aber was Du so schilderst habe ich ähnlich auch aus anderen Quellen so vernommen.

Wenn ich überlege, was an großen, für jeden zugänglichen Gewässern in DE z.T. so abgeht, wundert mich das auch nicht.


----------



## Alier (3. April 2021)

Alier schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> Ich bringe neue Informationen, dass alle gefangenen Fische sofort nach dem Fang freigelassen werden müssen. Neue Regeln gibt es auf VIS-Planner.NL (Windows !! bitte keine APP) vom 15/03/2021
> müssen Sie ihn immer sofort in dasselbe Gewässer zurücksetzen


Um das Wildern von Fischen zu verhindern, hat Sportvisserij Limburg eine neue Maßnahme für Maasplassen eingeführt. Es ist verboten, Fisch mitzunehmen und den Setzkescher zu benutzen. Wesentliche Änderung der Maasplassen-Bedingungen Es ist schwierig, Menschen zu fangen, die geschützten Fisch, untergroßen Fisch oder übermäßige Mengen an Fisch fangen. Vor allem entlang der Maasplassen kommt es regelmäßig zu Fischwilderei. Um dies besser zu verstehen und dieses Problem zu verhindern, beschloss Sportvisserij Limburg, Setzkescher  auf Maasplassen zu verbieten . Mit Ausnahme von Ködern zum Fangen von Raubfischen. Wenn mehr Kontrolle über die Situation besteht, wird die Maßnahme geschätzt. Das Setzkescher -Verbot gilt nicht für lizenzierte Wettbewerbe. Diese Maßnahme ist derzeit bereits auf www.visplanner.nl veröffentlicht und wird im nächsten Update auch in der App sichtbar sein.


----------



## rhinefisher (3. April 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> dass es auch deutsche Angler gibt, die sich in NL ordentlich verhalten.



Selbstverständlich - der größte Teil der Angler verhält sich gut.
Leider überwiegen die vielleicht 10 oder 20 % Rüpel alles Andere.
Da helfen leider bloß Maßnahmen... .



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn ich überlege, was an großen, für jeden zugänglichen Gewässern in DE z.T. so abgeht, wundert mich das auch nicht.



Das ist in Holland nochmal zwei bis drei Stufen schlimmer....
Da laufen dann genau die Gestalten rum, welche in D keinen Angelschein haben oder bekommen.. .


----------



## Fruehling (3. April 2021)

Kommen recht regelmäßig im Jahr ohne Nachberechnung per aanvulling list neue Gewässer in NL dazu, meckert kein Mensch...


----------



## guido007 (6. April 2021)

Habe nun die Information erhalten, dass es nur in den Limburger Kiesgruben verboten ist, Fisch mitzunehmen. In den Kanälen und auf der Maas bleibt alles wie immer.
Also quasie in allen Seen in Limburg (denke ich), sind Kiesgruben, da es ja keine natürlichen Seen sind.
Beachten muss man aber noch, wenn die Kiesgrube zu einem Verein gehört, in dem man Mitglied ist, dann darf man da auch Fisch mitnehmen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. April 2021)

Bassattack schrieb:


> Ich finde das sowieso nicht Korrekt gegenüber allen Angler ,denn wer die Listn van Viswateren mit sich führt hat die Grundregeln schon vor dem Kauf des Visspas !!!! ,sämtliche abänderungen im nachhinein ist eine unverschämtheit gegenüber Angler ob Holländer oder Deutsche .Regeln veröffentlicht man bevor das neue Jahr beginnt !!


Ich verstehe das Problem nicht. Und erst recht nicht die Empörung.
Seit einigen Jahren ist der VISplanner *mit aktiver Internetverbindung* zur Pflicht(!) geworden. Die Lijst van Nederlandse Viswateren gibt es seit wenigen Jahren eh nur noch auf Anfrage (und meist mit extra Kosten). Und aufgrund der Tatsache, dass JEDER den Visplanner nutzen und auch vorzeigen können muss, hast du jederzeit vor dem Angeln die Möglichkeit, dies nachzuprüfen.

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht.



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Das Problem sind dann weiterhin die releasenden Vertikalangler, die im Winter die Fische aus 20m für Fotos hochpumpen.


Da hoffe ich, dass die Mitangler, die so etwas mitbekommen, auch dementsprechend agieren und aufklären.


Bassattack schrieb:


> denoch konnte ich letztes Jahr schon feststellen das im Online Visplanner von Listn van Viswateren täglich Gewässer die man vor eine Woche noch mit den Vispas beangeln konnte und durfte ,plötzlich gesperrt waren .Und das geht einfach nicht ,das gab es früheres nicht !!noch dazu wenn man von weit weg herkommt und plötzlich darf man an denn Gewässer nicht mehr angeln ...obwohl man erst vor einer Woche noch Angeln konnte.


Auch hier verstehe ich das Problem nicht? Den VISplanner musst du eh mit aktiver Internetverbindung mit dir führen. Also schaust du vor dem losfahren nach, ob sich an deinem Gewässer etwas geändert hat. Der Aufwand ist nun wirklich geringer als wenn du ein neues Vorfach bindest. Hat sich was geändert, fährst du einfach ein anderes Gewässer an.
Und selbst wenn du schon vor Ort bist und es dort feststellst... wenn du eh von weiter her kommst, wird es dir kein Abbruch tun, eben zum nächsten Spot/Gewässer zu fahren. Die Niederlanden bestehen quasi fast nur aus Gewässer, die man beangeln darf. Da ist es kein Hexenwerk, eben 1 - 5 Minuten weiter zu fahren. Wir sind doch Angler und als Angler sollte man eh flexibel sein. Es ist ja nicht so, als würde man das Gewässer vor der Ferienwohnung nicht mehr beangeln dürfen... (da könnte ich den Ärger verstehen)



Bassattack schrieb:


> Ich glaube das kostet den Holländern viele Angler Touristen,denn wenn ich so in meinen Bekanntenkreis nachfrage ,wollen die meisten gar kein Vispas dieses Jahr ...begründung ständiger Regelabänderung und noch dazu Corona


Es schadet nichts, wenn einige Deutsche weniger rüber pilgern, wenn es genau die Deutschen sind, die mit den Regeln nicht konform gehen.

Aber Mal ehrlich: In Deutschland regt sich jeder darüber auf, weil sich nichts ändert und es zu lange dauert. Die Niederländer reagieren "monatlich" in Sachen Gewässer und Regeln. Und das in der Regel auch sinnig. Meist bekommen wir mehr Gewässer, als das uns Gewässer genommen werden. Monatlich gibt es da eine neue Liste, die man sich holen und nachlesen kann. Und ganz selten werden auch Mal Regeln angewandt, was auch sehr wichtig sein kann. 
Gerade dann, wenn es um den Schutz der Tiere geht, ist es sehr wichtig. Bei Schonzeiten mancher Tiere zum Beispiel, weil die Laichzeit sich aufgrund des Wetters verschiebt. Oder aber dann, wenn ein Gewässer Probleme mit seinen Beständen bekommt. Dann muss reagiert werden.

Um das Problem der Maas und der Maasplasen ein wenig ausführlicher zu erklären. Hier geht es nicht ausschließlich um den Menschen, der hier Mist gemacht hat. Es geht auch um die Bestände. Die Friefische in der Maas haben wohl enorm zugenommen und die Raubfisch kommen wohl offensichtlich nicht hinterher, um für ein Gleichgewicht zu sorgen. Aus diesem Grund wurden letzten ins der Maas enorm viele Hechte eingesetzt. (Diese Infos entsprechen nicht meiner Meinung, sondern Infos Ortsansässiger) Ich kann mir daher gut vorstellen, dass diese Maßnahmen Hand in Hand mit diesen Regeln gehen.


----------



## Thomas. (6. April 2021)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Es geht auch um die Bestände. Die Friefische in der Maas haben wohl enorm zugenommen und die Raubfisch kommen wohl offensichtlich nicht hinterher, um für ein Gleichgewicht zu sorgen.


damit hat die Maas ein Problem das man hier bei uns (Oude IJssel ) gerne hätte, hier ist es umgekehrt und der Friedfisch bestand hat sehr stark abgenommen, Gott sei dank schieben sie es hier dem Wels zu und nicht dem gemeinen Deutschen.


----------



## fishhawk (6. April 2021)

Hallo,


Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Die Friefische in der Maas haben wohl enorm zugenommen und die Raubfisch kommen wohl offensichtlich nicht hinterher, um für ein Gleichgewicht zu sorgen.


Und deshalb wird nun ein Entnahmeverbot auch für Friedfische erlassen?

Interessanter Ansatz, aber aus meiner Sicht alles andere als schlüssig.

Ein Entnahmeverbot für Raubfisch bei gleichzeitigem Entnahmegebot für die überschüssigen Friedfische wäre da aus meiner Sicht schon sinniger.

Aber ich bin auch nur Laie und kein Experte.


----------



## Bassattack (6. April 2021)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem nicht. Und erst recht nicht die Empörung.
> Seit einigen Jahren ist der VISplanner *mit aktiver Internetverbindung* zur Pflicht(!) geworden. Die Lijst van Nederlandse Viswateren gibt es seit wenigen Jahren eh nur noch auf Anfrage (und meist mit extra Kosten). Und aufgrund der Tatsache, dass JEDER den Visplanner nutzen und auch vorzeigen können muss, hast du jederzeit vor dem Angeln die Möglichkeit, dies nachzuprüfen.
> 
> Ich verstehe das Problem nicht.
> ...



Nein stimmt nicht ,der Online Visplanner musst du nicht Online mit dir führen !!! Das ist eine Ergänzung zur Listn van Viswateren ,deshalb kann man die Listn van Viswateren gesondert kaufen und ist Gültig von 2020,2021 bis 2022 ( Da die Hauptregeln immer für drei Jahre festgelegt werden!) Auskunft von Sportvisserij Nederlande ) kannst dich ja informieren ;-) Man kann durchaus den Online Visplanner benutzen falls irgendwelche abänderungen zu Vereinsgewässern getroffen worden sind.

Desweiteren rede ich nicht von irgendwelchen Gewässerabschnitte die täglich geändert werden sondern sogar " Stündlich upgedated wurden" ,waren erst letztes Jahr an ein Gewässer wor wir bei Ankunft angeln durften und beim Eintreffen des Kontrolleurs konnten wir da nicht mehr Angeln (Dank gefertigten Screenshoot konnten wir es Nachweisen ) Was soll das ?? Das ist nicht normal und das gab es frühers nicht .

Desweiteren liegt das große Hechtaufkommen in der Maas nicht an besatzung von Hechten .Für Hecht gibt es schon seit vielen Jahren entnahme Verbot in denn Mass Gebieten ... das Resultat kann man heute sehen .Und das die Hechte die Friedfische in Holland reduzieren ist natürlich Logisch .An der Maas werden keine Hechte eingesetzt das wäre ja unlogisch ,wenn dann nur Friedfischbestand .

Und eines großes problem sind einfach zu wenig Kontrollen ,selbst das konnte ich letztes Jahr mit eigenen Augen erleben und zwar an Asselt see Plassen im Sommer ,und das sind keine Deutschen sondern die vom Osten ,und keinen hat es Jahre lang intressiert ,soviel zu aussage eines Holländischen Anglers am Asselt see ,der sagte auch naja solange Geld reinkommt intressiert es keinen .Also man merkt das die Holländer auch das eigentlich problem kennen.


----------



## vonda1909 (6. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> da werden noch einige Gewässer in NL dazu kommen über kurz oder lang, bei uns gibt es auch schon einen See wo nichts entnommen werden darf, ich kann damit wunderbar leben.
> an wem oder was könnte das liegen das sowas jetzt gemacht wird   , selber schuld wenn einige meinen die kosten für Angelschein und Sprit mit Fisch aufwiegen zu müssen(und das sind nicht wenige).


Edit by Mod.
Bitte freundlich bleiben!


----------



## Thomas. (6. April 2021)

Edit by Mod.


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. April 2021)

Fangt eure Fische,hier in Deutschland,dann braucht ihr euch über solche
Sachen, erst gar keinen Kopp machen,.............so einfach ist das.


----------



## fishhawk (6. April 2021)

Hallo,

ich denke viele Angler fahren nach Holland, weil man sich in DE über ganz andere Dinge nen Kopf machen muss.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. April 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Fangt eure Fische,hier in Deutschland,dann braucht ihr euch über solche
> Sachen, erst gar keinen Kopp machen,.............so einfach ist das.



Ist nur leider kaum noch etwas zu holen für den Kneipenangler mit Kühltruhengröße für Lockdownreserven.


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. April 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke viele Angler fahren nach Holland, weil man sich in DE über ganz andere Dinge nen Kopf machen muss.


Ja hier ist miiii, miiii,miii ,da ist,....... miiii, miii,miii man kann sich das aber auch alles ,selber schwer machen.  
Das ist natürlich nur, meine eigene persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. April 2021)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist nur leider kaum noch etwas zu holen für den Kneipenangler mit Kühltruhengröße für Lockdownreserven.


Ja dann erst,............... Käptn - Iglo und hinter her, Schach oder Halma.


----------



## Alier (6. April 2021)

Alier schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> Ich bringe neue Informationen, dass alle gefangenen Fische sofort nach dem Fang freigelassen werden müssen. Neue Regeln gibt es auf VIS-Planner.NL (Windows !! bitte keine APP) vom 15/03/2021
> müssen Sie ihn immer sofort in dasselbe Gewässer zurücksetzen





Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem nicht. Und erst recht nicht die Empörung.
> Seit einigen Jahren ist der VISplanner *mit aktiver Internetverbindung* zur Pflicht(!) geworden. Die Lijst van Nederlandse Viswateren gibt es seit wenigen Jahren eh nur noch auf Anfrage (und meist mit extra Kosten). Und aufgrund der Tatsache, dass JEDER den Visplanner nutzen und auch vorzeigen können muss, hast du jederzeit vor dem Angeln die Möglichkeit, dies nachzuprüfen.
> 
> Ich verstehe das Problem nicht.
> ...


Die Maasplassen sind nicht das Eigentum von Sportvisserij Limburg. Sportvisserij Limburg pachtet die Fischereirechte im Maasplassengebiet. In den letzten Jahren haben sich regelmäßig Uferbesitzer an unsere Organisation gewandt, um von Anglern verursachte Belästigungen zu melden. An den Ufern werden regelmäßig Abfälle hinterlassen. Auch geschützte Arten wie Hecht und Wels werden regelmäßig entnommen und das Maximum von 10 Fischen pro Tag wird überschritten.


----------



## Alier (6. April 2021)

Störungen entlang der Wasserkante haben bereits zum Verlust der Fischereirechte geführt; das Angeln ist zwar noch erlaubt, aber nicht mehr vom Ufer aus. Um die Zukunft der Sportfischerei im Maasplassen-Gebiet zu gewährleisten, haben wir nach einer umfassenden Analyse der Probleme beschlossen, ein Verbot des Schleppens und der Schleppnetzfischerei auf den Seen einzuführen, an denen wir Fischereirechte besitzen. Diese beiden Verbote sollen dafür sorgen, dass die Fischwilderei und die Belästigung entlang des Ufers im Laufe des Jahres 2021 abnimmt.


----------



## rhinefisher (6. April 2021)

Alier schrieb:


> Diese beiden Verbote sollen dafür sorgen, dass die Fischwilderei und die Belästigung entlang des Ufers im Laufe des Jahres 2021 abnimmt.



Da wünsche ich euch, schon im eigenen Interesse, größtmöglichen Erfolg...


----------



## Fruehling (6. April 2021)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> ...Seit einigen Jahren ist der VISplanner *mit aktiver Internetverbindung* zur Pflicht(!) geworden....



Hast Du hierzu eine Quelle, Dennis?

Kann es mir zum einen kaum vorstellen, denn dann wären alle Smartphoneverweigerer per se vom Angeln in NL ausgeschlossen (denke hierbei auch an ältere Leute, die gerade mal ein normales Handy bedienen können) und zum anderen finde ich nichts dazu - als gern gesehene Option schon, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Alier (6. April 2021)

Bassattack schrieb:


> Nein stimmt nicht ,der Online Visplanner musst du nicht Online mit dir führen !!! Das ist eine Ergänzung zur Listn van Viswateren ,deshalb kann man die Listn van Viswateren gesondert kaufen und ist Gültig von 2020,2021 bis 2022 ( Da die Hauptregeln immer für drei Jahre festgelegt werden!) Auskunft von Sportvisserij Nederlande ) kannst dich ja informieren ;-) Man kann durchaus den Online Visplanner benutzen falls irgendwelche abänderungen zu Vereinsgewässern getroffen worden sind.
> 
> Desweiteren rede ich nicht von irgendwelchen Gewässerabschnitte die täglich geändert werden sondern sogar " Stündlich upgedated wurden" ,waren erst letztes Jahr an ein Gewässer wor wir bei Ankunft angeln durften und beim Eintreffen des Kontrolleurs konnten wir da nicht mehr Angeln (Dank gefertigten Screenshoot konnten wir es Nachweisen ) Was soll das ?? Das ist nicht normal und das gab es frühers nicht .
> 
> ...


Vis planner zeigt unterschiedliche Auflösungen von Smartphone noch nicht aktualisiert !!!
Gehen Sie mit einer Suchmaschine aus dem Internet auf Visplanner, geben Sie einen beliebigen See ein und vergleichen Sie, was dort steht !


----------



## Alier (6. April 2021)

Vis planner zeigt unterschiedliche Auflösungen von Smartphone noch nicht aktualisiert !!!
Gehen Sie mit einer Suchmaschine aus dem Internet auf Visplanner, geben Sie einen beliebigen See ein und vergleichen Sie, was dort steht !


----------



## Alier (7. April 2021)

Alier schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> Ich bringe neue Informationen, dass alle gefangenen Fische sofort nach dem Fang freigelassen werden müssen. Neue Regeln gibt es auf VIS-Planner.NL (Windows !! bitte keine APP) vom 15/03/2021
> müssen Sie ihn immer sofort in dasselbe Gewässer zurücksetzen


Vis planner zeigt unterschiedliche Auflösungen von Smartphone noch nicht aktualisiert !!!
Gehen Sie mit einer Suchmaschine aus dem Internet auf Visplanner, geben Sie einen beliebigen See ein und vergleichen Sie, was dort steht !


----------



## Alier (7. April 2021)

Alier schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> Ich bringe neue Informationen, dass alle gefangenen Fische sofort nach dem Fang freigelassen werden müssen. Neue Regeln gibt es auf VIS-Planner.NL (Windows !! bitte keine APP) vom 15/03/2021
> müssen Sie ihn immer sofort in dasselbe Gewässer zurücksetzen


Vis planner zeigt unterschiedliche Auflösungen von Smartphone noch nicht aktualisiert !!!
Gehen Sie mit einer Suchmaschine aus dem Internet auf Visplanner, geben Sie einen beliebigen See ein und vergleichen Sie, was dort steht !


----------



## fishhawk (7. April 2021)

Hallo,


Esox 1960 schrieb:


> man kann sich das aber auch alles ,selber schwer machen


wenn Du lieber in Gewässern angelst, wo man jeden maßigen Fisch abkloppen soll oder nach 3 untermaßigen Raubfischen das Angeln einstellen muss, sei Dir das unbenommen.

Ich kann die Angler, die ihrem Hobby lieber im Ausland nachgehen,  jedenfalls gut verstehen.

Dort sind die Regelungen m.E. eher auf Erhaltung der Angelmöglichkeiten und Schutz der Bestände ausgerichtet.

In DE scheint der Schwerpunkt eher auf anderen Dingen zu liegen.


----------



## Bassattack (7. April 2021)

Das eigentliche problem in Holland das es kaum noch Zander gibt ,liegt meiner meinung nach nicht an denn Anglern !!! weder Deutsche noch Holländer oder unsere Kollegen vom Osten,sind dafür verantwortlich.Das problem liegt bei denn Berufsfischern die mit Ihre Netze Jahrelang die Gewässer abgefischt haben ,und der zweite Schwerpunkt liegt bei den Kormoranen und Fischreiher .Wenn man im Winter an denn Massplassen entlang geht kann man sehen was ich meine ,die Bäume sind voll von denen . Beim spinnfischen oder beim Ansitzangeln im Winter taucht fast jede 5 minuten einer von denen auf !!direkt neben denn Köder ,und wenn man bedenkt was die wegfressen an Brut täglich!!! Dann weiß man sofort denn Eigentlichen Faktor dieser Tragödie. Geh mal am Fischmarkt in Holland ,dann siehst du was für große Flussbarsche,Zander da verkauft werden ,alle von der Netzfischerei aus denn umliegenden Plassen und der Maas.Und jedes Wochenende Neu bestückt.
.... Als beispiel...
Ich bin Spanier und bin am Ebro Delta groß geworden ,kenn denn Ebro und seine umliegenden Stauseen seit dem ich ein Kind war.
Schon seit vielen Jahren kommen Maßen an Angeltouristen nach Spanien zum Ebro ,und viele nehmen Zander,Wolfsbarsche,Schwarzbarsche etc mit.
Und vom Welsen brauchen wir nicht reden ,ich glaube kein Fluss in Europa hat ein so großes vorkommen an Welsen .Und trotzdem fängt man Maßen an Zander an Schwarzbarschen ,Wolfsbarsche im Mündungsgebiet.Karpfen und Kaurauschen in rekord Größe ... Aber wieso?? Ganz einfach ,weil im gesamten Ebro sowie in denn Stauseen keine Berufsfischerei Stattfindet (denn die Spanier essen keine Zander) eventuel Forellen ansonsten nur Meeresfische ...und weil die Spanier schon vor Jahren die Kormorane sowie die Fischreiher angefangen haben zu reduzieren. Wenn ich dran denke wie die Angeltouristen im Februar oberhalb am Ebro Stauwehr Xerta bis zu 20 Zander gezogen haben zwieschen 6-8kg Brocken und die wurden alle filetiert ,konnte ich mit eigenen Augen beobachten ,und denoch fängt man heute noch 10 oder mehr Zander an guten Tagen ,selbe durchschnittsgröße wie damals.

Und dann fahr mal zur Maas ,seit Jahren wie totgefischt,man könnte meinen der Fluss besteht nur aus Grundeln und Brassen .
Meine Persönliche meinung zu diesem Thema .


----------



## fishhawk (7. April 2021)

Hallo,


Bassattack schrieb:


> Geh mal am Fischmarkt in Holland ,dann siehst du was für große Flussbarsche,Zander da verkauft werden ,alle von der Netzfischerei aus denn umliegenden Plassen und der Maas.Und jedes Wochenende Neu bestückt.


Also wenn die Berufsfischer noch so regelmäßig fangen, müssen noch Fische da sein.

Wie lange noch und warum die Angler kaum noch fangen, wirst Du besser beurteilen können.



Bassattack schrieb:


> kenn denn Ebro und seine umliegenden Stauseen seit dem ich ein Kind war.


Aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr den Ebro mit seinem ursprünglichen Fischbestand, davon ist m.W. ja nicht mehr viel übrig.
Von den Zielfischen der Angler im Süßwasser soll da ja keiner ne heimische Art sein. 

Aber auch da wirst Du besser Bescheid wissen als ich.

Wie sieht es an den Maasplassen aus?

Da dürften ggf. noch mehr heimische Arten schwimmen.


----------



## Bassattack (7. April 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also wenn die Berufsfischer noch so regelmäßig fangen, müssen noch Fische da sein.
> 
> Wie lange noch und warum die Angler kaum noch fangen, wirst Du besser beurteilen können.


Doch die Berufsfischer fangen noch regelmäßig in denn Gewässern mit Schleppnetzen und Reusen ,der Rest der sich noch am Grund versteckt ...bis nichts mehr da ist !! In Holland muss sich einiges ändern ,und das auf langfristiger Sicht über Jahre hinweg.


fishhawk schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr den Ebro mit seinem ursprünglichen Fischbestand, davon ist m.W. ja nicht mehr viel übrig.
> Von den Zielfischen der Angler im Süßwasser soll da ja keiner ne heimische Art sein.
> 
> Aber auch da wirst Du besser Bescheid wissen als ich.
> ...


Ehrlich gesagt kann ich nicht viel darüber sagen ,als Kind wurde mir erzählt das damaligen Heimischen Fische im Delta hauptsächlich (Störe,Karpfen,Aal,Karausche,Rotaugen,Stinte und Barben waren) Und Raubfische gab es damals nur im Brackwasser (Störe,Wolfsbarsche,Palometas und Bluefische ) .Ich bin mittlerweile 34 Jahre alt und seit meiner Kindheit waren schon Schwarzbarsche,Zander und Welse eingeführt im Ebro.

Als beispiel der Mequinenza Stausee wurde in denn 60 Jahren von uns Spanier über 175.000 Jung Brut Schwarzbarsche eingesetzt und Welse und Zander von Unbekannten ,das ergebniss kann man heute live erleben ,schon im Jahr 1992 konnte man das ergebniss feststellen. Heute im Jahr 2021 ...geht man davon aus das der Stausee Mequineza rund 50 millionen Fische beherbergt auf eine Wasserfläche von 1534mh3. 

Da ich an vielen Gewässern in Europa zum Angeln unterwegs bin ,bilde ich mir meine eigene Meinung ! und kann ungefähr abschätzen in wie weit sich bestimmte Gewässer verändert haben auf langer sicht.Und wenn man mit Einheimischen spricht und Anglern ...erfahrungen austauscht ,dann kann man sehr schnell denn eigentlichen Grund erkennen wieso bestimmte Gewässer so schlecht geworden sind !!!Aber !!! naja es ist sehr einfach im Leben einen Schuldigen zu finden und das sind natürlich die Angler ...obwohl das eigentliche Problem bekannt ist ,es wird nur nicht Laut gesagt.


----------



## rhinefisher (7. April 2021)

Bassattack schrieb:


> Das problem liegt bei denn Berufsfischern die mit Ihre Netze Jahrelang die Gewässer abgefischt haben ,und der zweite Schwerpunkt liegt bei den Cormoranen und Fischreiher .Wenn man im Winter an denn Massplassen entlang geht kann man sehen was ich meine ,die Bäume sind voll von denen . Beim spinnfischen oder beim Ansitzangeln im Winter taucht fast jede 5 minuten einer von denen auf !!direkt neben denn Köder ,und wenn man bedenkt was die wegfressen an Brut täglich!!! Dann weiß man sofort denn Eigentlichen Faktor dieser Tragödie. Geh mal am Fischmarkt in Holland ,dann siehst du was für große Flussbarsche,Zander da verkauft werden ,alle von der Netzfischerei aus denn umliegenden Plassen und der Maas.Und jedes Wochenende Neu bestückt.



Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht...!


----------



## rhinefisher (7. April 2021)

Edit


----------



## rhinefisher (7. April 2021)

Bassattack schrieb:


> Ich bin Spanier und bin am Ebro Delta groß geworden ,kenn denn Ebro und seine umliegenden Stauseen seit dem ich ein Kind war.
> Schon seit vielen Jahren kommen Maßen an Angeltouristen nach Spanien zum Ebro ,und viele nehmen Zander,Wolfsbarsche,Schwarzbarsche etc mit.
> Und vom Welsen brauchen wir nicht reden ,ich glaube kein Fluss in Europa hat ein so großes vorkommen an Welsen .Und trotzdem fängt man Maßen an Zander an Schwarzbarschen ,Wolfsbarsche im Mündungsgebiet.Karpfen und Kaurauschen in rekord Größe ... Aber wieso?? Ganz einfach ,weil im gesamten Ebro sowie in denn Stauseen keine Berufsfischerei Stattfindet (denn die Spanier essen keine Zander) eventuel Forellen ansonsten nur Meeresfische ...und weil die Spanier schon vor Jahren die Cormorane sowie die Fischreiher angefangen haben zu reduzieren. Wenn ich dran denke wie die Angeltouristen im Februar oberhalb am Ebro Stauwehr Xerta bis zu 20 Zander gezogen haben zwieschen 6-8kg Brocken und die wurden alle filetiert ,konnte ich mit eigenen Augen beobachten ,und denoch fängt man heute noch 10 oder mehr Zander an guten Tagen ,selbe durchschnittsgröße wie damals.



Man geht in Spanien zum Glück gaz anders mit dem Kormoran um...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. April 2021)

Also ich kann überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen das es kaum noch Zander gibt. Was es gibt  sind viele Angler die dieses Lied singen, aber keiner von denen versucht mal was neues. Beizeiten haben sich massiv verändert. Mache Gewässer haben am Tag einen Spielraum von einer Stunde. Während man vor Jahren Zander in der Dämmerung oder früh am Morgen gefangen hat ist an einigen Gewässern Mittags jetzt die beste Zeit. Auch mal ander Gewässer probieren zB. Friesland mit seinen Kanälen. Oder doch vielleicht mal Geld in einen Guide zu investieren. 
Denkt mal drüber nach  und im allgemeinen ist es nicht schlecht das keine Fische entnommen werden sollen. Darauf kann sich ja jetzt jeder einstellen. Wer trotzdem alles mitnehmen will der kann nach Belgien ausweichen, vorerst bis die auch alles ändern.


----------



## Bassattack (7. April 2021)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Also ich kann überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen das es kaum noch Zander gibt. Was es gibt  sind viele Angler die dieses Lied singen, aber keiner von denen versucht mal was neues. Beizeiten haben sich massiv verändert. Mache Gewässer haben am Tag einen Spielraum von einer Stunde. Während man vor Jahren Zander in der Dämmerung oder früh am Morgen gefangen hat ist an einigen Gewässern Mittags jetzt die beste Zeit. Auch mal ander Gewässer probieren zB. Friesland mit seinen Kanälen. Oder doch vielleicht mal Geld in einen Guide zu investieren.
> Denkt mal drüber nach  und im allgemeinen ist es nicht schlecht das keine Fische entnommen werden sollen. Darauf kann sich ja jetzt jeder einstellen. Wer trotzdem alles mitnehmen will der kann nach Belgien ausweichen, vorerst bis die auch alles ändern.



Hallo Zanderjäger ,natürlich sind die meinungen verschieden   ich kenne viele Angler ob Holländer und Deutsche die schon seit Jahren in Roermond ,an den Maas Plassen und Masstricht unterwegs sind ,bzw. auf Zanderjagd und Barsch ob vom Boot vertikal oder vom Ufer mit der Zanderjigge und glaub mir das sind keine Angler die auf der Strecke geblieben sind ,die Angeln mit denn neusten Techniken und an gezielten Plätzen und sind bestens ausgestattet ... die sind ehrlich und sagen das nix mehr geht in der Maas.
Und ich weiss ja nicht was Erfolg für einige bedeutet , 2 Zander  einen von 45cm und ein anderen von 65cm und eventuel ein handlangen Barsch zu fangen und das an einen Tag,das ist doch nichts!!!
Das ist ein Armutszeugniss für das was die Maas mal war ...und bestimmt dann  noch dafür unmengen an Kilometer hinterlegt ...mit Boot etc. NEIN DANKE
Und das Zander ein gewissen Spielraum am Tage legen halte ich für eine Geschichte ,denn laut meine Erfahrungen fängt man denn ganzen Tag Zander ,zumindest war es vorher so an der Maas ,fing Morgends .Mittags und Abends meine Zander so wie an vielen anderen Flüssen in Europa.Und sollte mal ein Zander genau um die Zeit gebissen haben ,dann vermutlich weil er gerade unterewegs war .

Zu denn Poldern in Friesland kann ich nichts zu sagen war ich noch nicht   aber die Poldern in Zuid Limburg die kenne ich sehr gut .Da spiegelt sich das selbe Spiel... die sind Tot wie die Maas!!! vereinzelt fängt man noch ein Hecht ,und wenn man mal bedenkt wie die frühers waren als die Polder in der Blinker bekannt gegeben wurden . Und kurz drauf fand man die ersten liegestellen der Holzboote von Berufsfischern in denn Poldern samt Reusen auf denn Booten ...ja woran wird es liegen ??


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. April 2021)

Roermond ist mein Hausgewässer,leider meide ich es im Sommer weil die Anzahl der Freizeitkapitäne so zugenommen hat das man nie zur Ruhe kommt. Im Winter sieht das schon anders aus.  Hecht sind dort kein Problem. Große Zander sind nicht so leicht zu überlisten. Meist sind die 55-60 vertreten. Bei großen Barschen muss man die Stellen kennen wo sie sich Bündeln und in den letzten Jahren werden auch einige große Lachse gefangen. Natürlich denken viele Angler sie sind das Maß aller Dinge. Aber wenn man die Fangzahlen der NKS sieht kann man mal sehen was an machen Stellen gefangen werden kann. Natürlich machen die nichts anderes. Wie ich aber schon geschrieben habe, macht mal einen Trip mit einen Profi und es wird sich einiges ändern. Mir hatte das damals viel gebracht.


----------



## Bassattack (7. April 2021)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> macht mal einen Trip mit einen Profi und es wird sich einiges ändern.


Was ist ein Profi ??? Oder besser gesagt was macht ein Profi aus???   Ich kenne viele Guides in Holland und in Spanien persönlich ,die sind deswegen auch keine Profis die machen das als Beruf um Ihr Brot zu verdienen,und haben viele Tage an denn Ihre Kunden nicht Glücklich ans Land kommen. Dann ist das nunmal so ,sagen die Selber.
Glaub mir meine Kollegen die haben auch Boote und Echolote  und die Hotspots im GPS und sind mit High tackle ausgestattet und ...haben Ihre Meiho Versus Kisten voll mit denn Besten Ködern die es gibt auf dem Markt ! aber wo nix ist kann man auch nix fangen selbst der PROFI nicht  
Was unterscheidet einen Profi vom Guide ? Für denn Profi ist das Angeln nicht nur ein Sport sondern ein Lebenstil,er verbringt viel Zeit am Wasser ,und selbst an Schneidertagen ,entlohnt in die Natur und das Gefühl der Freiheit. Und der Guide sieht das als Hobby aber in erster Linie als Beruf, macht Ihn das zum Profi ,ganz im gegenteil. 

Als kleines beispiel letztes Jahr : das Sonar Bass Tunier in Valencia (Schwarzbarsch Tunier) sind viele Profis am Start gewessen  ,aber denn ersten Platz machten Amateure . Der entscheidene Faktor ist der Köder ,die richtige Präsentation des Köders,Moment und die Beiss laune.
Dann wird jeder zu ein Profi


----------



## rhinefisher (7. April 2021)

Bassattack schrieb:


> Was ist ein Profi ??? Oder besser gesagt was macht ein Profi aus???   Ich kenne viele Guides in Holland und in Spanien persönlich ,die sind deswegen auch keine Profis die machen das als Beruf um Ihr Brot zu verdienen,und haben viele Tage an denn Ihre Kunden nicht Glücklich ans Land kommen. Dann ist das nunmal so ,sagen die Selber.
> Glaub mir meine Kollegen die haben auch Boote und Echolote  und die Hotspots im GPS und sind mit High tackle ausgestattet und ...haben Ihre Meiho Versus Kisten voll mit denn Besten Ködern die es gibt auf dem Markt ! aber wo nix ist kann man auch nix fangen selbst der PROFI nicht
> Was unterscheidet einen Profi vom Guide ? Für denn Profi ist das Angeln nicht nur ein Sport sondern ein Lebenstil,er verbringt viel Zeit am Wasser ,und selbst an Schneidertagen ,entlohnt in die Natur und das Gefühl der Freiheit. Und der Guide sieht das als Hobby aber in erster Linie als Beruf, macht Ihn das zum Profi ,ganz im gegenteil.
> 
> ...



Da kannst Du erzählen was Du willst - es wird immer "Könner" geben, die dir erklären der Bach sei voller Fisch und Du zu blöd zum Angeln, weil ja der "Profi" XY letzte Woche drei 60er Zander und 4 40er Barsche gefangen hat...
Natürlich haben die nicht wirklich Ahnung von ordentlichen Beständen, sind aber dafür felsenfest davon überzeugt das Du bloß zu faul bist "Neues" auszuprobieren...
Das hört man ständig.
Da mangelt es halt an Wissen und Erfahrung.. .
Der Mangel an Erfahrung ist bei etwas jüngeren Kollegen auch nicht weiter verwunderlich, sind doch die Bestände schon vor 25 Jahren zusammengebrochen.
Seitdem gibt es immer wieder Hochs und Tiefs, aber die Hochs werden von mal zu mal flacher.
Deshalb bemerken viele den katastrophalen Zusammenbruch der mitteleuropäischen Bestände garnicht wirklich.. .


----------



## Bassattack (7. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da kannst Du erzählen was Du willst - es wird immer "Könner" geben, die dir erklären der Bach sei voller Fisch und Du zu blöd zum Angeln, weil ja der "Profi" XY letzte Woche drei 60er Zander und 4 40er Barsche gefangen hat...
> Natürlich haben die nicht wirklich Ahnung von ordentlichen Beständen, sind aber dafür felsenfest davon überzeugt das Du bloß zu faul bist "Neues" auszuprobieren...
> Das hört man ständig.
> Da mangelt es halt an Wissen und Erfahrung.. .
> ...


Ich bin genau deiner meinung rhinefisher ,die sind noch davon überzeugt ,aber naja jeden das seine


----------



## Fruehling (7. April 2021)

Wer fängt, hat recht, oder?


----------



## rhinefisher (8. April 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wer fängt, hat recht, oder?


Fangen tun wir doch alle - wir werten das bloß sehr unterschiedlich...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (8. April 2021)

Ein Profi ist gar für mich keiner der viele Fische fängt. Profi ist für mich jemand der die Fangmethoden erklären kann und die bei seinen Kunden auch nachhaltig in Erinnerung bleibt und ihre angelei stetig verbessert. Wenn es nur um Quoten geht, dann nimmt man sich jemand am HV und hat einen Spaßigen Tag. Ich persönlich würde Rozemeijer empfehlen.


----------



## Fruehling (8. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Fangen tun wir doch alle - wir werten das bloß sehr unterschiedlich...



Ich hatte einen Kollegen, der an den Poldern immer passabel fing, bis er eine Serie von *16* Touren hintereinander hinlegte, an denen er nicht einen einzigen Fischkontakt hatte!


----------



## rheinfischer70 (8. April 2021)

1989 am Rhein. Schei....Zander in jeder Buhne, obwohl die wenigen kapitalen Hechte das Ziel waren, Aale waren garantiert. Sogar am Tag. In jeder x beliebigen Buhne mit Fütterung an der 5m Stippe massig Rotaugen, Ukeleis und Brassen. Viele krank, keine anderen Arten.
Rhein NRW ca. 8000 Karten, viel wurde released, da Rheinfisch giftig war.

Heute: Biomasse dank Flussreinigung um 90% gesunken, 40000 Angelkarte, Fische werden oft entnommen. Rapfen, Barben, Nasen, Welse, Grundeln hinzugekommen.
Viele Angler unterwegs. Fänge gegenüber früher ein Witz.

So ähnlich auch an vielen anderen Gewässern. Wahrscheinlich auch an der Maas.
Leider.


----------



## rhinefisher (8. April 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Biomasse dank Flussreinigung um 90% gesunken


Der Fluß war auch 89 schon ziehmlich sauber.
Der Hauptverursacher für den dramatischen Rückgang des Bestandes ist zu 90% der Kormoran.. .
Diese Vögel haben Ende der 90er den Fluß VÖLLIG leer gefressen.


----------



## magi (8. April 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> 1989 am Rhein. Schei....Zander in jeder Buhne, obwohl die wenigen kapitalen Hechte das Ziel waren, Aale waren garantiert. Sogar am Tag. In jeder x beliebigen Buhne mit Fütterung an der 5m Stippe massig Rotaugen, Ukeleis und Brassen. Viele krank, keine anderen Arten.
> Rhein NRW ca. 8000 Karten, viel wurde released, da Rheinfisch giftig war.
> 
> Heute: Biomasse dank Flussreinigung um 90% gesunken, 40000 Angelkarte, Fische werden oft entnommen. Rapfen, Barben, Nasen, Welse, Grundeln hinzugekommen.
> ...





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der Fluß war auch 89 schon ziehmlich sauber.
> Der Hauptverursacher für den dramatischen Rückgang des Bestandes ist zu 90% der Kormoran.. .
> Diese Vögel haben Ende der 90er den Fluß VÖLLIG leer gefressen.


Ich kenne den Rhein erst seit Mitte der 90 er aus eigener Erfahrung, aber dieses Szenario mit entsprechenden Beständen kann man m.E. auch auf Lippe, Ruhr und andere Gewässer - übrigens ohne nennenswerte Berufsfischrei - zu dieser Zeit übertragen. Mag sein, dass der Kormoran verheerend für viele Gewässerstrecken war, heute ist er vielerorts doch nur noch in abgeschwächter Form vorhanden und trotzdem kommen insbesondere die Friedfischbestände nicht mehr hoch... Für mein Verständnis fehlen vor allem die Insekten und die entsprechende Larven als Nahrung. Wo du früher permanent Scheibenwaschwasser nachschütten musstest, kommst du heute mit einer Füllung bequem über die warme Jahreszeit.


----------



## Zander Jonny (8. April 2021)

Wenn wir in ein paar Jahren noch einen Fisch zum Verzehr mitnehmen wollen, müssen wir an den Forellen Puff. Echt traurig was in den Gewässern abgeht. Wenn jemand nur zum Spaß Angeln will bitte. Ich bin dann raus und Bagger mir mein eigenen Zander Puff 

Ich gehe gerne Angeln, aber nicht wenn ich keinen Fisch mehr entnehmen darf. Holland taugt höchstens zum Kiffen. Angeln muss ich da nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (8. April 2021)

Mal so einfach geschrieben. 
Klare saubere Flüsse und Seen sind gift für den Zander. Denn im Gegensatz zu mir mag der keine Sonne. 
Und noch ne These, ihr beschwert euch immer über die Kormorane.
Die sind eigentlich nur da wenn es Fisch gibt. Na merkt ihr was.
Soviel wie in allen Trööts geschrieben wird, das sie dann nicht mehr nach Holland fahren wird es echt ruhig da.


----------



## Bassattack (8. April 2021)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Und noch ne These, ihr beschwert euch immer über die Kormorane.
> Die sind eigentlich nur da wenn es Fisch gibt. Na merkt ihr was.


 Der Kormoran ist ein Standvogel (Gebietstreu)Nur wenige sind Zugvögel ,die halten sich auch auf Gewässer auf ...wo schon fast nix mehr gibt.
Und fressen die letzte Brut weg sogar vom Vorjahr !!
Die sind wie ein Militäranschlag ,erst kommt ein großer Zug an bestimmten Gewässern ,halten sich mehrere Stunden auf dem Gewässer auf ,tauchen fressen alles weg was Ihnen begegnet und ziehen dann zum nächsten umliegenden Gewässer.Und dann kommen die Nachzügler ,selbe Prinzip


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. April 2021)

Ich beangel den Rhein Großraum Köln seit 33 Jahren und habe die goldenen Zeiten mitgestaltet / erlebt.

Damals war das Wasser viel stärker eingetrübt , selbst bei normalen Wasserständen war es i.d.R. milchig-grün oder hell bräunlich und sehr nährstoffreich.

Beim Schlupf der weißen Eintagsfliegen war ein Angeln kaum noch möglich, die waren überall im Gesicht, in der Schnur, auf dem Wasser etc.

Ein unfassbarer Bestand an Lauben und Weißfisch , insbesondere Brassen und dicke Rotaugen, dazu sogar Karpfen, Schleie und viele, viele Aale.

Zander , große Barsche und auch Hechte gab es in heutzutage unfassbaren Stückzahlen.

Alterspyramide ( Zander ) völlig intakt : extrem viele Kleinere um die 40-50cm , weniger 55-60er , sehr gut waren Zander um 70cm+ und an der Spitze die "wenigen"

80er+ .

Zander konnte man täglich "abholen" - gar kein Problem , auch wenn man nur eine Stunde hatte...wenn man sich dranhielt , war etwa 1  80er Fisch pro 2 Wochen angeln, möglich.

Der Knackpunkt ist m.M. nach das Aufklaren des Gewässers und der immens gestiegene Angel/Fraßdruck.

Die Biomasse hat sich stark verringert - im Gegenzug die "Bejagung" stark erhöht - die Fische sind bis auf den Aal wieder hervorragend zu essen, was zu eutrophen Zeiten eben nicht so war.

Nun dominieren Grundeln und Rapfen - der Aalbestand ist durch Besatzmaßnahmen der RFG und Verzehrswarnungen erstaunlich hoch ( geblieben ).

Den Rhein als top Zandergewässer im mittleren Teil habe ich abgeschrieben - "gute" Fänge sind im Vergleich zu früher der blanke Hohn.

Wer auf Grundeln, Aal und Rapfen steht, ist am Mittelrhein bestens aufgehoben.

R.S.


----------



## ollidi (8. April 2021)

Kleine Erinnerung.   
Hier geht es um "Holland Maasplassen Verbot gefangene Fische mitzunehmen"


----------



## rhinefisher (8. April 2021)

magi schrieb:


> heute ist er vielerorts doch nur noch in abgeschwächter Form vorhanden und trotzdem kommen insbesondere die Friedfischbestände nicht mehr hoch...


Das Vorkommen des Kormorans orientiert sich an "meiner" Rheinstrecke am Fischbestand; kommt der Bestand etwas nach oben, geht auch der Kormoranbestand nach oben.
Alles was an Fisch nachwächst, wird in der Folgezeit auch wieder soweit vertilgt, bis die Kormorane nicht mehr genug finden und wieder abwandern.
Momentan haben wir hier ca. drei Dutzend Tiere, was auf einen "guten" Fischbestand hindeutet.
In ein zwei drei Jahren werden wir wieder 4-8 Vögel zählen und wissen, dass sich das Angeln nicht so richtig lohnt... .


----------



## rhinefisher (8. April 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Hier geht es um "Holland Maasplassen Verbot gefangene Fische mitzunehmen"


Rhein und Maas sind sich in vielerlei Hinsicht sehr ähnlich.. .
Ich würde mir allerdings wünschen, dass der Rhein so gut verwaltet würde wie die Maas...


----------



## Fruehling (8. April 2021)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Wenn wir in ein paar Jahren noch einen Fisch zum Verzehr mitnehmen wollen, müssen wir an den Forellen Puff. Echt traurig was in den Gewässern abgeht. Wenn jemand nur zum Spaß Angeln will bitte. Ich bin dann raus und Bagger mir mein eigenen Zander Puff
> 
> Ich gehe gerne Angeln, aber nicht wenn ich keinen Fisch mehr entnehmen darf. Holland taugt höchstens zum Kiffen. Angeln muss ich da nicht unbedingt.



Das ist nicht traurig, das ist logisch.
Man muß sich halt irgendwann entscheiden, wie man mit begrenzten Ressourcen umgeht - ganz gleich, ob an der Maas oder am Rhein.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. April 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Kleine Erinnerung.
> Hier geht es um "Holland Maasplassen Verbot gefangene Fische mitzunehmen"


Ja, ich sehe da Ähnlichkeiten Waal / Maas.

R.s.


----------



## MAAKMASTER (10. April 2021)

Bin weder Prophet nochKlugscheißer,
Angel seit über 40 Jahren in den Niederlanden, und habe den Werdegang des Angelns bis heute miterlebt.Ob Maas,Lateralkanal,Julianakanal oder die Maasseen/Maasplassen der Fischbestand war enorm.
20-30 Zander am Tag normal, dazu noch 40-50 Barsche und einige Hechte.
Mitnehmen durfte man noch relativ unbegrenzt, kann mich anAngler erinnern, die Müllsäcke weise Zander und Barsch mitgenommen haben.
Nach vielen Jahren wurde dann eine Fangbeschränkung eingeführt, 5 Zander am Tag, 2 Hechte und 30 Barsche.
10 Jahre später wurde eine Neue Fangbeschränkung beschlossen, 2 Zander , 1 Hecht und 15 Barsche ( In vielen Angelvereinen auch heute noch so. )
Fazit: Der heutige Fischbestand, in Bezug auf Raubfische liegt am Boden, klarer ausgedrückt......ist Kaputtgefischt. !!!
Zum einen ( Zander ) liegt es an der immer besseren Wasserqualität, das immer mehr Hecht und Barsch aufkommt, allerdings auch der Zanderbestand hat durch das Grundel aufkommen ab 2008-2010 wieder zugenommen.
Wird aber durch einen enormen zulauf von Neuen Anglern ( Alleine im HsV de Swalm sind von März 2020- bis heute ca. 1000 Neue Mitglieder )
wieder Kaputtgefischt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Es wird jeder Fisch mitgenommen ob Maßig oder Untermaßig, und das von Anglern die zu 90 % aus Osteuropa stammen.
Dazu wird schon seit Jahren mit Illegalen Netzen unf Reusen gewildert.
Siehe: Bootsdiebstahl und Fischwilderei ( 2. August 2019 )
Erkenntnisse das diese Fischwilderei von Osteuropäischen Personen begangen werden, liegen vor.
Das hier etwas passieren mußte war doch klar, und ist für den Fischbestand Überlebenswichtig.
Allerdings ist die Änderung zum 15.03.2021 von den Niederländischen Angelbehörden, eine sehr unglückliche Maßnahme......Vorsichtig ausgedrückt.
Man hätte dies auch ab dem 01.01.2021 beschließen können, wenn gewollt !!!
Dies wird seit vielen Jahren auch so gehandhabt, und sollte nicht alle paar Monate geändert werden.
Zudem tue ich mich schwer mit dem Wort " Sportfischer " dies sollten einige nochmals überdenken, wir sind keine Sportfischer , wir sind Angler !!!
wer Catch und Release praktiziert, sollte das auch tun......wird zudem In Holland gerne gesehen,
aber Bitte keine anderen Angler mit seiner Meinung anfeinden oder verurteilen, wenn diese mal einen Fisch zum Essen entnehmen.
Wer allerdings jetzt noch geschonte oder untermaßige Fische mitnehmen will, sollte sich sehr vorsehen, den die Kontrollen werden nochmals verstärkt. !!!
4 Neue Beamte ( BOA ) sind dazu gekommen.
Wie   reinfischer 70 schrieb:
Das Problem wären die releasenden Vertikalangler..........die Fische aus 20 m hochpumpen für ein Foto ?
Diese Angler werden wohl von den meisten von uns verurteilt, und sind auch in den Niederlanden nicht gerne gesehen.
Wer allerdings den Fisch zum Verzehr angelt, und die bestehenden Gesetz beachtet, sollte nicht immer an den Pranger gestellt werden.
Auch sollten sich einige Angler in Erinnerung rufen, " das wir nur Gäste in den Niederlanden sind "
Das hat ......rhinefisher schon super geschrieben.
Ich muß Bassattack leider wiedersprechen:
Das Problem das es in Holland kaum noch Raubfische gibt, liegt sehr wohl an den Anglern, es gibt genug Angler die, die gefangenen Fische wieder zurücksetzen, oder nur einige wenige entnehmen, genau so gut wird von vielen Anglern " ALLES ENTNOMMEN " und wenn es auch mal 3 oder 5 Zander sind !!!
Erst letztes Jahr von 2 Deutschen Anglern praktiziert.
Das ein Berufsfischer auch nicht alles .....legal betreibt sollte jedem klar sein.
Dafür gibt es auch in Holland Gesetze und Strafen.
Und alles auf den Kormoran zu schieben, ist auch falsch. Wir haben in unseren Maasseen eine Biomasse an Weisfisch,Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Brassen, Rapfen und auch kleine Barsche und Grundeln die risig ist, das schaffen auch die 20-30 Brutpaare nicht aufzufressen.
Was die Maas angeht, so sehe ich das genauso, seit Jahren Totgefischt, Hecht geht noch, Zander ab und an, wenn  man die Hot-Spods kennt,Barsch mal gut mal schlecht,Brassen und Grundel reichlich vorhanden.
In guten Jahren waren 10-20 Zander am Tag pro Person möglich......heute mit Glück 1-2 Stück !!!
Was nicht mehr da ist, kann auch nicht mehr gefangen werden.
Für einige Seen kommt dieser Beschluß allerdings genau richtig, es fragt sich nur wie lange sich solche Beschlüsse hinziehen.
Vielleicht die nächsten 2-3 Jahre.
Alles geschriebene sind meine Erfahrungen und meine Persönliche Meinung.
Wünsche allen viel Petri-Heil


----------



## rhinefisher (10. April 2021)

MAAKMASTER schrieb:


> Und alles auf den Kormoran zu schieben, ist auch falsch. Wir haben in unseren Maasseen eine Biomasse an Weisfisch,Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Brassen, Rapfen und auch kleine Barsche und Grundeln die risig ist, das schaffen auch die 20-30 Brutpaare nicht aufzufressen.



Allerdings schaffen das 200-300 Paare recht locker.
Wir hatten hier auf 10km gut 400 Vögel für 2 Jahre - seitdem ist der Rhein hier ziehmlich Tod und erholt sich auch nichtmehr... .
An der Loire exakt das Gleiche.. .
In den Niederlanden geht es nur deshalb noch halbwegs, weil es extrem viel sehr stark eutrophes Wasser gibt... .


----------



## Bassattack (10. April 2021)

MAAKMASTER schrieb:


> Ich muß Bassattack leider wiedersprechen:
> Das Problem das es in Holland kaum noch Raubfische gibt, liegt sehr wohl an den Anglern, es gibt genug Angler die, die gefangenen Fische wieder zurücksetzen, oder nur einige wenige entnehmen, genau so gut wird von vielen Anglern " ALLES ENTNOMMEN " und wenn es auch mal 3 oder 5 Zander sind !!!
> l



Nein das ist deine Persönliche Meinung !ich kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen das es nicht an Anglern liegt .Das Problem liegt an denn Berufsfischern die ganz andere Mengen an Fische schon damals rausgeholt haben ,und das noch heute tun !und die Resourcen immer weniger werden ,deswegen hollen sich die Berufsfischer neue Pachtgebiete ,weil Sie selber merken das nichts mehr zum hollen gibt. Und der letzte Faktor ist ja bekannt der Kormoran der frisst die letzte Neubrut weg ,jeder Kormoran frisst am Tag das dreifache an sein Körpergewicht!!! Dann stehl dir mal vor wieviel Jungfische er am Tag verzehrt.
Das gewässer kann sich nicht erholen und wird sich auch nicht erholen ,solange die eigentlichen Faktore geändert werden.Da helfen auch keine 5 Jahre Fangmitnahme Verbot von Anglern .

Als  Beispiel am Ebro ,wurden über die Jahre 10mal mehr pro Jahr entnommen von Anglern als an der Maas   dann geh mal heute Zander Angeln am Ebro unten dann verstehst du was ich meine ...auf Jahre hinweg hat sich fangmässig nichts verändert .WIESO ? Weil wir schon seit 1985 die Fischreiher und Kormorane reduzieren ,im Ebro Delta wurden speziele Schreck Kanonen entlang des Flusses aufgestelt zum vertreiben der Kormorane ,und Berufsfischer im Ebro gibt es nicht .Deswegen fängt man Maßen an Fischen ,und das nicht nur im Ebro .Viele für Touristen unbekannte Stauseen in Spanien ,das Selbe spiel voll mit Zander ,Schwarzbarsch sogar Hechte und wir haben auf Jahre hin keine Probleme .
Und das Drama kommt nicht von Anglern die 10 Zander oder mehr mitgenommen haben ,in Holland wurden über Jahre Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen ,die Berufsfischer haben die dicken Brocken mit Schleppnetzen und Reusen rausgefangen ,und die nachkömmlige die neu Brut wurden von den Kormoranen weggefressen das Resultat kann man heute sehen .Das selbe Phänomen spiegelt sich ja auch in Deutschland wieder .Donaugebiet ,die Naab der Regen der Rhein ,sind alle nicht mehr das was Sie mal waren !!!Und wenn du mal am Ebro in Spanien warst oder am Po in Italien ... oder am Fluss Tajo in Portugal dann kannst du sehen das es keine Berufsfischer gibt in denn Flüssen ,und noch dazu wird seit Jahren die Kormoranen bestände Kontrolliert reduziert.Und sämtliche gewässer haben ganz andere Bestände als bei uns und in Holland .

Ich erzähl dir mal was... 2007 war ich mal drei Wochen im Donau Delta bei Pardina in Rumänien mit ein Rumänischen Anglerkollegen der unten am Donau Delta groß geworden ist,und wir konnten in den Drei Wochen mit Boot nur einen Hecht von 54 cm Fangen waren bestens ausgestattet das Delta der Fluss war wie ausgestorben unsere ersten Eindrücke waren die ansamlungen von Kormoranen wie in Holland und Holz Berufsfischerboote so weit das Auge reicht ,jeden Morgen fuhren die raus und legten 5 bis 6  (Kamern Reusen) aus.Mein Kollege erzählte mir  das die Dorf Bewohner  vom Fisch leben und überleben !!!,und die Kormorane auch eine Plage wären und es wird nichts gemacht da viele Gebiete zu Naturschutzgebiete erschlossen wurden.
Am ende hatte ich denn selben Eindruck wie in Holland

Man sollte mal  sich nicht nur mit dem Angeln auseinadersetzen... sodern auch mal die Umgebung beobachten die meisten Angler mit dennen ich gesprochen habe in Holland ,meistens Deutsche ,die intressieren sich nur wo die nächste slipstelle in der Maas ist oder wo man Zander fängt ,oder in was für ein Plassen fahren wir heute .Die kriegen das rumherum garnicht mit.Und die Aussagen ja *" hir haben die Angler ja schon vor Jahren so viele  Zander entnommen "* reicht mir aufrgrund meiner Erfahrung nicht aus.Am Ende zerstören wir selber unsere Gewässer ,anhand unser handlungen !!Wie wir vorgehen.
Wir begradigen unsere Flüsse holzen Wälder ab damit wir neue Grundstücke erstellen können ,wir vertreiben die Kormorane von Ihren natürlichen umgebungen die Kormorane müssen sich Neue Gewässer suchen.Und die finden Sie auch leider nicht zu unsern vorteil ...und denn Rest zerstören wir mit der Berufsfischerei !!! überfischung in großen Stil .
Was meinst du wie viel frisch Fisch nicht  verkauft wird an denn Märkten???  die landen dann heimlich ohne große Sorgen in die Tonne .Die Reusen oder Netze sind ja wieder ausgelegt worden .So ist das nunmal im Jahre 2021.Es muss sich vieles ändern!!!


----------



## Fruehling (11. April 2021)

Meine letzten regelmäßigen Fahrten an und auf den Maasplassen liegen schon drei oder vier Jahre zurück. Ein guter Freund hatte sich in Oolderhuuske mit seiner Frau ein paar Jahre vorher ein Häuschen gekauft, von dem aus gestartet wurde, Boot mit 40 PS zum schnell Strecke machen inkl. Echo war ebenfalls vorhanden.

Die meist nur halbtägigen Sessions endeten ausnahmslos mit mehreren guten Hechten - in der Spitze bis 113 cm und nicht selten mit Zandern bis 80+, Barschen bis 45+ und Rapfen bis 80+, je nach Angelart. Wir sahen immer andere Boote, die teilweise große Welse fingen.

Im Vergleich zu regelmäßigen Touren in das Gebiet, die allerdings schon 15 und mehr Jahre zurückliegen, mußte man die Fische länger suchen. Hatte man sie gefunden, sah man auf dem Echo, daß da immer noch richtig was los ist unter Wasser: Riesige Futterfischschwärme begleitet von den Räubern.

Kormorane gab es nur vereinzelt, das Wasser war deutlichst klarer als früher, Berufsfischer und/oder Abknüppler ausnahmslos Fehlanzeige!

In den Häfen wurde so gut wie nichts mehr gefangen, was wahrscheinlich darauf zurückzuführen war, daß die Hafenmeister im großen Stil die chemische Keule gegen den teils dichten Bewuchs schwangen. Der war den Bootseignern wohl schon viele Jahre ein Dorn im Auge, weshalb ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste gehandelt wurde.

Mein Résumé: Heute das viel interessantere Angeln... 


PS: Wer unerschütterlich meint, daß auch die Rheinstrecke um Köln mittlerweile nahezu fischleer ist, findet per Google-Bildersuche "Dieter Bienentreu" die passende Antwort.


----------



## Bassattack (11. April 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu regelmäßigen Touren in das Gebiet, die allerdings schon 15 und mehr Jahre zurückliegen, mußte man die Fische länger suchen. Hatte man sie gefunden, sah man auf dem Echo, daß da immer noch richtig was los ist unter Wasser: Riesige Futterfischschwärme begleitet von den Räubern.
> 
> Kormorane gab es nur vereinzelt, das Wasser war deutlichst klarer als früher, Berufsfischer und/oder Abknüppler ausnahmslos Fehlanzeige!



Genau das meine Ich ...wenn man heute an der Maas entlang geht ,ob im Frühling oder im spät Winter.Selbs in den Sommermonaten sieht man Schwärme von Kormorane auf denn Bäumen sitzen ,und im Wasser am Jagen .Wenn ich dran denke wie oft ich Hechte und Barsche in Roermond oder Maastricht gefangen habe mit gravierenden Verletzungen oberhalb der Afterflosse oder am Schwanz von Kormoranen .

Und Berufsfischer Boote soweit das Auge reicht,und die ändern permament jedes Jahr Ihre Pachtgebiete .Das hat Ihren Grund!!!

Und das es an der klarheit am Wasser liegt ist sowieso schwachsinn !!  
Das Wasser war frühers noch klarer kann ich auch bestätigen,selbst im Sommer konnte ich Zander bei klaren Himmel und glasklaren Wasser fangen ,sowie an alle anderen Gewässern.

Am Ebro Stauweer Xerta oder denn Stauseen Santa Ana ,Mequienza ,Ribarroja in Spanien fängt man Zander auch bei klaren Wasser .Im Januar ganz gut denn das Wasser ist Am Ebro Glasklar zu der Jahreszeit und in einer Stunde haste deine 4-5 Zander mit der Zanderjigge und keine kleinen sondern 6-7 kg Zander ...
Und Speziel der Stausee Santa Ana in Spanien hat Türkisblaues glasklares Wasser das ganze Jahr hinweg und man fängt super Zander im Stausee zu jeder Jahreszeit.


----------



## Fruehling (11. April 2021)

Du hast meinen Beitrag falsch verstanden.


----------



## Bassattack (11. April 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Beitrag falsch verstanden.



 Doch ,ich habe nur meine eigene Meinung zum Thema " klarheit des Gewässers" beigetragen


----------



## Zander Jonny (11. April 2021)

MAAKMASTER schrieb:


> Es wird jeder Fisch mitgenommen ob Maßig oder Untermaßig, und das von Anglern die zu 90 % aus Osteuropa stammen



Ich habe echt nichts gegen Leute anderer Herkunft. Ich will aber mal anmerken das ich komisch angeschaut wurde weil ich einen 70er Hecht zurück gesetzt habe. Dann kam er zu mir und fragt was das soll, warum ich den zurück setze, er hat ja eine Stunde erfolglos versucht einen Fisch zu fangen und ich werfe ihn zurück ins Wasser. Da muss ich mich sehr zusammen reißen um nicht ausfällig zu werden.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. April 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> .....
> 
> 
> *PS: Wer unerschütterlich meint, daß auch die Rheinstrecke um Köln mittlerweile nahezu fischleer ist, findet per Google-Bildersuche "Dieter Bienentreu" die passende Antwort.*



.....
Gelöscht - diesen Angler interssiert hier Keinen

R.S.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (11. April 2021)

Wäre es nicht Langweilig wenn man bei jemanden Angelausflug 50 Fische fängt.


----------



## Fruehling (11. April 2021)

Rheinspezie 
Danke für die Bestätigung meiner Aussage, denn de facto fängt er dort, wo angeblich gar keine Fische mehr sind. Um nichts anderes ging es ehemals.


----------



## Zander Jonny (11. April 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Rheinspezie
> Danke für die Bestätigung meiner Aussage, denn de facto fängt er dort, wo angeblich gar keine Fische mehr sind. Um nichts anderes ging es ehemals.



Naja, dann kann ich gleich ein Schleppnetz durchziehen und sagen: Schaut mal alle her, ich fange noch gut hier.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. April 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Rheinspezie
> Danke für die Bestätigung meiner Aussage, denn de facto fängt er dort, wo angeblich gar keine Fische mehr sind. Um nichts anderes ging es ehemals.



. Gelöscht - diesen Angler interessiert hier Keinen

R.S.


----------



## MAAKMASTER (11. April 2021)

Hallo,
Ohne jemands  Meinung angreifen zu wollen......
Ich spreche hier über meine 40 Jährige Erfahrung, und nicht über Hörensagen !!! mein Freundeskreis/Angler sind auch keine Fischabholer in Holland, die nur um Beute zu machen in den Niederlanden angeln, weil der größte Teil keine Erlaubnisscheine in Deutschland erhält. Von unseren Mitglieder im HsV de Swalm (3500-4500 ) engagieren sich ca. 30 Personen, die mal eine Müllbeseitigungs Aktion durchführen, Bäume schneiden,Wege ausbessern oder nur mal eine Schranke neu streichen.
5 Personen sind auch mit dem Vorstand,der Polizei,dem Ordnugsamt und dem Stadtsforst in ständiger Verbindung.
Ich spreche hier in erster Linie von der Maas und den Maasplassen in Swalmen,.......... sowie von der Maas von Wessem, Maasbracht, über Roermond, Gennep bis nach Cuijk, Nimwegen ( Nijmegen) bis zum Rheindelta/ Waal.
Zudem von den Maasplassen, die sich in der Provinz Limburg entlang der Maas befinden. Je weiter diese Gewässer von der Deutschen oder Belgischen Grenze ect. entfernt liegen, desto größer ist das Fischaufkommen und die Fangaussichten. Das liegt zum größten Teil auf dem erhöhten Angeldruch ab den 90 er Jahren, das der Kormoran eine nicht zu unterschätzende Bedrohung ist, und dezimiert werden müßte sehe ich genau so. Bei uns befinden sich ob Sommer oder Winter ca. 30 Brutpaare.................selten mehr,..................er weniger !!!
Da der Angeldruck sehr hoch ist, haben hier diese Vögel keine Ruhe......zudem haben wir hier keine Brutplätze. zudem Wassertiefen von bis zu 30 Meter, und eine Weisfischmasse, auf der du trockenen Fußes gehen kannst !!
Frage:
Wo haben die Berufsficher die Dicken Brocken weggefangen ? und wo halten sich so viele Kormorane auf, das die Gewässer Leergefressen sind ?

Bei dem immer klareren Wasser.................das bezieht sich in erster Linie auf den" Zander ". Vor ca. 20 Jahren, hatten wir hier noch 2 Bagger auf dem Gewässer, das Wasser war eine Trübe Brühe......zumindest in der Woche, wenn gebaggert wurde, am Wochenende wurde das Wasser dann ein wenig klarer.
Da konnte man noch Zander in ausreichenden Mengen fangen, das hat ab den 90 er Jahren immer mehr nachgelassen, weil " JEDER FISCH " mitgenommen wurde, und ich spreche hier über Zander der 80 -90 + klasse !!!!
Heute nur noch sehr selten zu fangen !!!
Einen Berufsfischer gibt es bei uns nur auf der Maas............ab Flusskilometer 88 bis hinter Neer. Und wie ich gestern schon geschrieben habe.....gibt es wenn dieser erwischt wird , das der Illegale Netze/Reusen auslegt , empfindliche Strafen........den jeder ist dazu angehalten soetwas zu melden.
Ich sehe die Sache mit einem Weinenden    und einem lachenden   Auge.
Vielleicht wird erst einmal geschaut, was aus diesem Beschluß für Erkenntnisse gewonnen werden.
Aber eins ist auch schon klar..................es werden noch mehr Kontrollen stattfinden, und Setzkecher oder Fische im Besitz zu haben, wird empfindliche Strafen geben.
Es muß ein umdenken stattfinden,und es muß einiges geändert werden................auch im Niederländichen Angelverband.
Wir sind dabei.
Gruß Willi


----------



## Lajos1 (11. April 2021)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht Langweilig wenn man bei jemanden Angelausflug 50 Fische fängt.


Hallo

das empfinde ich auch so. Deshalb habe ich nach zwei Aufenhalten in Norwegen das Fischen im Meer dort ad acta gelegt und mich fast ausschließlich der Binnenfischerei zugewandt. Heute 50 Fische, morgen 60 Fische, übermorgen 50 Fische, das war mir wirklich zu langweilig. Oder wie mein Bekannter nach zwei guten Fangstunden im Boot die Rute weglegte und zu mir sagte: "Du, das ist ja schon Arbeit" .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Colophonius (11. April 2021)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Naja, dann kann ich gleich ein Schleppnetz durchziehen und sagen: Schaut mal alle her, ich fange noch gut hier.


Wenn keine Fische da sind, fängst du auch mit einem Schleppnetz nichts. So einfach ist das.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. April 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> PS: Wer unerschütterlich meint, daß auch die Rheinstrecke um Köln mittlerweile nahezu fischleer ist, findet per Google-Bildersuche "Dieter Bienentreu" die passende Antwort.



Der gute Dieter wohnt im Hafen...
Es geht da doch nicht um Meinungen - alle Untersuchungen gehen von einem Rückgang zwischen 85 und 95% aus. 
Und das deckt sich auch mit dem, was man in den Angelgeschäften so hört.
Obwohl, wir haben in dem Nachbarort ein alteingessenes Geschäft, da erklärt mir der Verkäufer auch ständig "Es gibt massig Aal im Rhein - man muss ihn nur zu fangen wissen..", obwohl die Forschung da von einem Rückgang von über 99% ausgeht...


----------



## Colophonius (11. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der gute Dieter wohnt im Hafen...
> Es geht da doch nicht um Meinungen - alle Untersuchungen gehen von einem Rückgang zwischen 85 und 95% aus.
> Und das deckt sich auch mit dem, was man in den Angelgeschäften so hört.
> Obwohl, wir haben in dem Nachbarort ein alteingessenes Geschäft, da erklärt mir der Verkäufer auch ständig "Es gibt massig Aal im Rhein - man muss ihn nur zu fangen wissen..", obwohl die Forschung da von einem Rückgang von über 99% ausgeht...



Hast du mal Links zu diesen Untersuchungen? Würde mich sehr interessieren!


----------



## Laichzeit (11. April 2021)

95-99% Rückgang beim Aal bezieht sich auf die Menge der Glasaale in der Mündung. Der Rückgang der großen Blankaale liegt eher bei 60%, da der Rhein die Abwanderungsquote nach Aalmanagement Plan erreicht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. April 2021)

Ich bin zwar nich "er", aber ich habe ebenfalls die Untersuchungsergebnisse gelesen - LEIDER nicht abgespeichert - es war ein eher zufälliger Treffer beim "gurgeln"

wie ich erinnere, sprach man da von einem Fischrückgang von etwa 70-80% , was aber auch sehr artenabhängig war.

Verdammt, muss das nochmal finden....

R.S.


----------



## Zander Jonny (11. April 2021)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Wenn keine Fische da sind



Habe ich das behauptet, klares Nein.

Es ging um schlecht beziehungsweise nichts Fangen, von keinen Fischen war bei mir nicht die Rede und auch bei anderen nicht.

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (11. April 2021)

Lasst uns aufhören sonst läuft das in die falsche Richtung. 
Wir geben allen eine Mitschuld und warten das die Schonzeit zu Ende ist.


----------



## guido007 (12. April 2021)

Hier die offizielle info









						Belangrijke aanpassing voorwaarden Maasplassen
					

Om visstroperij te voorkomen heeft Sportvisserij Limburg een nieuwe maatregel ingevoerd op de Maasplassen. Er mag geen vis meer worden meegenomen en het gebruik van een leefnet is verboden.




					www.sportvisserijlimburg.nl
				




Grüße


----------



## Alier (12. April 2021)

Um das Wildern von Fischen zu verhindern, hat Sportvisserij Limburg eine neue Maßnahme für die Maasplassen eingeführt. Es dürfen keine Fische mehr gefangen werden und die Verwendung eines Keepnet ist verboten.

Wesentliche Änderung der Maasplassen-Bedingungen Es ist schwierig, Menschen zu fangen, die geschützte Fische fangen, Fische, die nicht der Größe entsprechen, oder eine übermäßige Menge an Fischen. Vor allem entlang der Maasplassen findet regelmäßig Fischwilderei statt. Um dies besser in den Griff zu bekommen und dieses Problem zu vermeiden, hat Sportvisserij Limburg beschlossen, ein Mitnahmeverbot und ein Keepnet-Verbot für die Maasplassen einzuführen. Mit Ausnahme von Köderfischen, um Raubfische möglich zu halten. Wenn mehr Kontrolle über die Situation besteht, wird die Maßnahme bewertet. Das Keepnet-Verbot gilt übrigens nicht für lizenzierte Wettbewerbe.

Diese Maßnahme ist derzeit bereits auf www.visplanner.nl veröffentlicht und wird im nächsten Update auch in der App sichtbar sein.


----------



## Laichzeit (12. April 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nich "er", aber ich habe ebenfalls die Untersuchungsergebnisse gelesen - LEIDER nicht abgespeichert - es war ein eher zufälliger Treffer beim "gurgeln"
> 
> wie ich erinnere, sprach man da von einem Fischrückgang von etwa 70-80% , was aber auch sehr artenabhängig war.
> 
> ...


Ähnliche Zahlen habe ich auch im Kopf. Es gibt Langzeituntersuchungen aus NRW seit 1984, aber das ist E-Fischerei in geringer Wassertiefe. Das spiegelt nur zum Teil wider, was sich im gesamten Gewässer verändert hat. Es gibt auch Untersuchungen mittels Netzfischerei im Hauptstrom und dort ist der Rückgang der gesamten Biomasse deutlich geringer. https://www.lanuv.nrw.de/fileadmin/lanuvpubl/3_fachberichte/LANUV_fabe99_Rheinbericht_WEB.pdf
Insgesamt würde ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass der Fischbestand in dem Maße angenommen hat, wie die Anglerfänge, besonders bei den Raubfischen.


----------



## rhinefisher (12. April 2021)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Hast du mal Links zu diesen Untersuchungen? Würde mich sehr interessieren!


Hab ich leider nicht gespeichert, und um die zu finden muss man ziehmlich suchen.
Sind aber durchaus zu finden.. .
Dabei ist der Bezugszeitraum ganz wichtig; meine Aussagen beziehen sich auf den Zeitraum vor 95 und nach 2000.
Und in diesem Zeitrahmen sind meine Aussagen eher noch untertrieben.


----------



## rhinefisher (12. April 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> wie ich erinnere, sprach man da von einem Fischrückgang von etwa 70-80% , was aber auch sehr artenabhängig war.


 Es gibt einige Arten, die sind fast vollständig ausgelöscht; Brasse, Ukelei und Aal z.B. .
Und Brasse und Ukelei machten 1990 90% des Bestandes aus... .


----------



## Fruehling (12. April 2021)

Mich juckt's ja fast in den Fingern, mal mit dir vom Buhnenkopf aus an der Strömungskante auf Klodeckel mit treibendem Futterkörbchen zu fischen...


----------



## rhinefisher (12. April 2021)

Gerne nochmal; früher, also bis Mitte der 90er, waren die Netze der Schokker oft so voll von Brassen, dass die kaum noch gehievt werden konnten - heute sind die ganz erstaunt, wenn mal EINE Brasse im Netz ist.. .
Da wird es also einen ganz ganz kleinen Rückgang geben....


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. April 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Mich juckt's ja fast in den Fingern, mal mit dir vom Buhnenkopf aus an der Strömungskante auf Klodeckel mit treibendem Futterkörbchen zu fischen...



Klodeckel sind durchaus möglich !

Allerdings aus Hartplastik ... 

R.S.


----------



## rhinefisher (12. April 2021)

Schaut mal hier - ab Minute 6 sagt der Mann was zu Brassen im Main.
Main und Rhein - da lassen wir das Unterscheiden sein... .


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (13. April 2021)

Um den Brassenbestand muss man sich wirklich nicht sorgen
Wer, je nach Wassertemperatur, im April oder Mai mal die laichenden Brassen beobachten konnte wundert sich was da so alles in der Maas rumschwimmt
Da sind die zur Sonne geneigten Ufer der angrenzenden Seen der Maas auf hundert Meter schwarz gefärbt von Brassen
Aus der Ferne sieht das aus wie eine Ölpest am Ufer 
Wenn man dann mit dem Boot näher ranfährt sieht man tausende von Brassen und das in beachtlicher Größe


----------



## Fruehling (13. April 2021)

Auch schon beobachtet, wirklich extrem!

Rapfen tun das da übrigens auch so...


----------



## MAAKMASTER (13. April 2021)

Holland Maasplassen Verbot gefangene Fische mitzunehmen ab 15.03.2021​Hallo zusammen,
Nur mal zu Erinnerung, es geht hier um die Maasplassen/Kieslöcher in den Niederlanden, und nicht um den Rhein, Main usw. auch wenn die Beiträge interessant sind.
Auch kann man nicht alles eins zu eins vom Rhein usw. auf die Maas übertragen.
Wobei die Maas, zur Zeit von diesem Verbot noch ausgenommen ist.
Verstehen kann man den Niederländischen Angelverband zum " HEUTIGEN " Tag auch nicht.......da ist die Rede von......" Wenn mehr Kontrolle über die Situation besteht, wird die Maßnahme bewertet " !!!!!!!!!!!!
Welche Kontrolle ???
Bis gestern wusten die Beamten/Polizei der grünen Brigade (Boa) noch nichts von dem Neuen Gesetz ab dem 15.03.21 !!! 
Soetwas nenne ich erschreckend, und ist ein Armutszeugnis für den Angelverband .
Bleibt abzuwarten wie und wieviele Kontrollen stattfinden, und welche Ordnungsorgane dafür eingesetzt werden.
Zeitnah werden wir den Niederländischen Angelverband um eine Stellungnahme bitten.
Denn es ist zur Zeit noch völlig unklar,...... das wenn ich im Besitz eines Fisches bin, den ich in einem Vereinsgewässer gefangen habe,.........und ich mit diesem Fisch zB.
mit meinem Boot über einen geschützten Maasplassen fahre.....und kontrolliert werde !!!!!!!!!!!!
Was passiert dann ?????????????
Ich müßte dann beweisen, wo ich den Fisch gefangen habe..............................und das ist nicht/unmöglich


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (13. April 2021)

Willi, es musste sich unbedingt etwas ändern, das konnte so doch nicht weitergehen
Du weißt doch selber wie einige schwarze Schafe auf Teufel komm raus Zander entnommen haben und an umliegende Restaurants verkauft haben
Oder wenn jemand 2 Zander gefangen hatte wurden die gleich mal zum Kofferraum gebracht und dann wurde weiter entnommen
Sicher ist diese Verordnung überstürzt und unüberlegt verabschiedet worden, aber es wird seine Gründe haben
Lass dem Niederländischen Angelverband mal ein wenig Zeit, da wird sicher noch nachgebessert


----------



## Laichzeit (13. April 2021)

In Deutschland hätte man gegen die Fischwilderei wenig oder gar nichts gemacht, so wie es am Rhein der Fall ist, oder das Gewässer für Auswertige gesperrt, so wie es bei Vereinsgewässern gehandhabt wird. 
So schlecht ist die Reaktion der Niederländer wirklich nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher (13. April 2021)

MAAKMASTER schrieb:


> Auch kann man nicht alles eins zu eins vom Rhein usw. auf die Maas übertragen.


Das sind tatsächlich zwei Paar Stiefel....


----------



## Stefan72 (14. April 2021)

Mit dem Entnahmeverbot verbietet sich dann auch das Vertikalangeln ab einer gewissen Tiefe, weil Barsch und Zander den Druckausgleich nicht hinbekommen und ein Zurücksetzen wohl oft nicht überleben. Stellt sich nur die Frage, ab welcher Tiefe. Gibt es da verlässliche Angaben?


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (14. April 2021)

Randy Towner schrieb:


> Gibt es da verlässliche Angaben?


Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst fisch nicht unter 5 Meter
Wenn man dem Fisch nicht schaden möcht streitet man sich nicht über 2-3 Meter, dann handelt man zum Wohl des Fisches
Denn tiefer kann es je nach Drillgeschwindigkeit und Verweildauer der Fische in dieser Tiefe schon zu tief sein
Aber das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden


----------



## hanzz (14. April 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst fisch nicht unter 5 Meter


Absolute Zustimmung.

Manche sagen auch ab 10m wird es kritisch.
Das halte ich für völligen Quatsch.
Man müsste da wahrscheinlich über 20 Minuten drillen und den Fisch nur zentimeterweise aufwärts befördern, was wohl nicht gelingen wird.
Daher halte ich das mit der Drillgeschwindigkeit aus der Tiefe für absolut sinnlos.
Mag vielleicht mal funktionieren, dass man ein Fisch aus 10m langsam drillt und dem nicht die Augen ausm Kopp kommen.

Am Ebro hatten wir Zander aus 8-9m Tiefe, welche abgeschlagen werden mussten. Kamen dann auch auf den Grill.
Ab da haben wir nicht tiefer als 5-6 m gefischt.


----------



## MAAKMASTER (14. April 2021)

Hallo Bassattack,
Du hattest geschrieben:
Und das Drama kommt nicht von Anglern die 10 Zander oder mehr mitgenommen haben ,in Holland wurden über Jahre Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen ,die Berufsfischer haben die dicken Brocken mit Schleppnetzen und Reusen rausgefangen ,und die nachkömmlige die neu Brut wurden von den Kormoranen weggefressen ab das Resultat kann man heute sehen .

Frage:
Wo haben die Berufsficher die Dicken Brocken weggefangen ? und wo halten sich so viele Kormorane auf, das die Gewässer Leergefressen sind ?

Randy Towner,
Das Vertikalangeln ist nicht Verboten, du darfst nur Keine Fische mehr entnehmen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  und das nur auf den Maasplassen/Kiesseen die von der Sportfischerei Limburg angepachtet sind. Vereinsgewässer sind davon ausgeschlossen.
Und ich gebe Dir Recht; das ab einer gewissen Tiefe......Dr. Arlinghaus hat in einer Studie über die "Trommelsucht " berichtet das der Fang eines Zander/Barsches,
ab 6-8 Meter Kritisch wird.
Wir haben schon Zander/Barsche aus 15-18 Meter hochgeholt,.....allerdings nicht zu forsch !!! und die haben keinerlei Anzeichen einer Trommelsucht gehabt !!!
was aber nichts heißen muß.........diese Fische können trotzdem für uns nicht sichtbar verenden.
Die selben erfahrungen haben wir auch schon gemacht, nach über einer Stunde kommen solche Fische , Tot an die Wasseroberfläche . Außer Du möchtest diesen Fisch entnehmen, dann wäre das kein Problem.
Darum sollte das Vertikalangeln in den Maasplassen/Kiesseen kompett Verboten werden...................Meine Meinung !
Denn erlaubt ist es ja, nur Das Du "ALLE " gefangenen Fische wieder zurücksetzen mußt..............die verangelst/schädigst Du aber ab einer Wassertiefe von 6-8 Meter schon.
Und ob einer eine Drillgeschwindigkeit für sinnlos hält, oder ab 10 Meter für Quatsch ansieht das sind eigene Meinungen, entsprechen aber nicht immer der Realität.
Siehe:
Studie..........Trommelsucht von Dr. Arlinghaus.....den Link habe ich leider nicht mehr, muß so 2014 gewesen sein.
Gruß Willi


----------



## rhinefisher (14. April 2021)

MAAKMASTER schrieb:


> Wo haben die Berufsficher die Dicken Brocken weggefangen ?


Eigentlich überall wo die Nebenerwebsfischer die Ufer mit Netzen zugepflastert haben.



MAAKMASTER schrieb:


> und wo halten sich so viele Kormorane auf, das die Gewässer Leergefressen sind ?


Eigentlich überall wo die Gewässer nicht durch totale eutrophierung für die Vögel undurchsichtig sind.


----------



## MAAKMASTER (14. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Eigentlich überall wo die Nebenerwebsfischer die Ufer mit Netzen zugepflastert haben.
> 
> 
> Eigentlich überall wo die Gewässer nicht durch totale eutrophierung für die Vögel undurchsichtig sind.



Bei uns in Asselt gibt es keine Nebenerwerbsfischer, und eutrophierung (Nährstoff Eintrag ) gibt es auch nicht !!!
Ich möchte nur wissen, wo die Ufer mit Netzen zugepflastert sind.
Ich kenne " keinen " Maasplassen wo soetwas praktiziert wird.


----------



## Fruehling (14. April 2021)

Dito.


----------



## hanzz (14. April 2021)

MAAKMASTER schrieb:


> Und ob einer eine Drillgeschwindigkeit für sinnlos hält, oder ab 10 Meter für Quatsch ansieht das sind eigene Meinungen, entsprechen aber nicht immer der Realität.


Jo. 
Nehmen wir mal an, ich will einen Zander aus mehr als 10m Tiefe extrem langsam hochdrillen. 
Wie lang soll ich mir Zeit lassen? 
Das ist doch einfach unmöglich den Fisch, wie einen Taucher alle 50cm auf dieser Tiefe zu halten.
Für mich funktioniert das nicht. 
Drillzeit verlängert sich auch. Arlinghaus Studie besagt auch, dass längere Drills auch von Nachteil sein können. Zudem besagt die Studie, dass Zander im kälteren Wasser auch sensibler reagieren. Zander stehen meist tief, wenn das Wasser kälter ist. 
Ob das jetzt nur meine Meinung ist oder nicht. Wumpe. Für mich aber ein No Go, auch wenn es nicht immer der Realität entspricht und der ein oder andere Zander aus 15m vermeintlich gut ausschaut. 

Ich hab meine Erfahrungen gemacht und handle dementsprechend. 
Weiß ich, wann es gut geht und wann nicht? 



MAAKMASTER schrieb:


> oder ab 10 Meter für Quatsch ansieht


Hier will ich nochmal festhalten, dass ich meine, dass 10 Meter schon zu tief sind oder sein können.


----------



## Stefan72 (14. April 2021)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen zum Thema Druckausgleich bei Barschen und Zandern. Ich fische bisher sowieso selten tiefer als 5 Meter, jetzt nehme ich diese Tiefe erstmal als Grenze. Komme auch so auf meine Kosten.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Bassattack (14. April 2021)

MAAKMASTER schrieb:


> Hallo Bassattack,
> Du hattest geschrieben:
> Und das Drama kommt nicht von Anglern die 10 Zander oder mehr mitgenommen haben ,in Holland wurden über Jahre Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen ,die Berufsfischer haben die dicken Brocken mit Schleppnetzen und Reusen rausgefangen ,und die nachkömmlige die neu Brut wurden von den Kormoranen weggefressen ab das Resultat kann man heute sehen .
> 
> ...


Hallo MAAKMASTER ,das drama kommt auch nicht von Anglern sondern wie gesagt von denn Berufsfischern und den Kormoranen .
Wie du in ein Post zuvor schon geschrieben hast " das bei dir in der Gegend nur ein Berufsfischer unterwegs ist  .
Dann gib mal in google ( beroepsvissers registreren maasregio) ein ,dann hast du ein einblick im Register auszug aller Aktiven Berufsfischer in der Maas Region  und denn umliegenden Maas plassen ,dann kannst du mal sehen wieviel Berufsfischer registriert sind und die nächsten 4 Jahre Pachtrechte haben auf der Maas und denn Seen ... aber bitte nicht erschrecken .
Auf der News seite von sportvisserij Nederlande kannst du auch ein aktuelles Thema der Berufsfischer finden die vor kurzen von der BOA online gestellt wurde ,indem mehrere Berufsfischer hir in der Region zuviel Fisch entnommen haben und Strafe bekommen haben !!!

Und bei mein letzten besuch am Asselt See konnte ich 2 Berufsfischer Morgends um 7 beobachten !!wie Sie Ihre Netze unmitelbar an der Einfart zum Asseltplass reinholten ,die BOA war auch unterwegs denn wir wurden auch Kontrolliert genauso wie die Berufsfischer ,die natürlich ihre Arbeit unmittelbar nach der Kontrolle weiter machten (also gehe ich davon aus das es genemigte Berufsfischer sind)

Und die Kormorane sitzen überall Roermond  ganz besonders am Asselt plassen ,Maastricht hoch und Oosterdriessen. Nur die augen aufmachen nicht Nur aufs Echolot gucken


----------



## MAAKMASTER (15. April 2021)

Hallo Bassattack,
Danke für Deine Nachricht 
Da ich Verbindung zur BOA habe, hätte ich von Dir gerne ein paar Infos .................wenn gewünscht auch als PN.!!

Wie Du geschrieben hast :
Und bei mein letzten besuch am Asselt See konnte ich 2 Berufsfischer Morgends um 7 beobachten !!wie Sie Ihre Netze unmitelbar an der Einfart zum Asseltplass reinholten ,die BOA war auch unterwegs denn wir wurden auch Kontrolliert genauso wie die Berufsfischer ,die natürlich ihre Arbeit unmittelbar nach der Kontrolle weiter machten (also gehe ich davon aus das es genemigte Berufsfischer sind)

Wann war Dein letzter Besuch ?
Ungefähres Datum.
Und wo genau wurden die Netze eingeholt ?
Meinst Du die Einfahrt, wenn Du von der Maas in die Asselter Plassen reinfährst .......also von der Maas kommend........das erste Gewässer auf der " Linken Seite " ?
Nennt sich....." Asselt-Einde "...............ist ein " Vereinsgewässer " das nur von Angler mit Papieren vom HsV de Swalm beangelt werden darf.............werde das mit der BOA auch noch mal besprechen müßen, denn auf diesem Gewässer sind immer mehr Angler unterwegs die für dieses Gewässer keine Papiere besitzen.

Hast Du gesehen das die BOA die 2 ( Berufsfischer ) !!!!!!!!!!!! kontrolliert haben ?

Nach meinem Heutigen Wissensstand, dürfen keinerlei Berufsfischer ihre Netze/Reusen in den Asselter-Plassen ausbringen.
Mit dem 
( beroepsvissers registreren maasregio ) bin ich leider nicht zurechtgekommen, vielleicht kannst Du da mal etwas einsetzen.
Brauche selber kein Echolot 
Also nochmals vielen Dank , warte auf Deine Antwort.................wäre sehr wichtig !!!
Gruß Willi


----------



## rhinefisher (15. April 2021)

MAAKMASTER schrieb:


> und eutrophierung (Nährstoff Eintrag ) gibt es auch nicht !!!


Der war gut....


----------



## MAAKMASTER (15. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der war gut....


zumindest keine "Totale Eutrophierung "


----------



## Alier (15. April 2021)

MAAKMASTER schrieb:


> Holland Maasplassen Verbot gefangene Fische mitzunehmen ab 15.03.2021​Hallo zusammen,
> Nur mal zu Erinnerung, es geht hier um die Maasplassen/Kieslöcher in den Niederlanden, und nicht um den Rhein, Main usw. auch wenn die Beiträge interessant sind.
> Auch kann man nicht alles eins zu eins vom Rhein usw. auf die Maas übertragen.
> Wobei die Maas, zur Zeit von diesem Verbot noch ausgenommen ist.
> ...


Aktuelle Nachrichten aus meinem Bekanntenkreis, der in der letzten Woche gefischt hat: Die Inspektoren kamen, um die Dokumente zu überprüfen, in denen ein Fisch gefangen wurde. Sie waren nur gewarnt und haben zum ersten Mal keine Geldstrafe verhängt.


----------



## MAAKMASTER (18. April 2021)

Hallo Bassattack,
Leider habe ich bis jetzt keine Nachricht erhalten !

Hat sich aber mittlerweile schon aufgeklärt.................War eine genehmigte " PROBEFISCHUNG " im Rahmen der Gewässerverordnung !!!!!
Wäre ansonsten Fischwilderei gewesen, da in den Vereinsgewässern gefischt wurde.


----------



## MAAKMASTER (19. April 2021)

Hier die neuste Info von der Sportfischerei Limburg,
Es ging sich um:

Denn es ist zur Zeit noch völlig unklar,...... das wenn ich im Besitz eines Fisches bin, den ich in einem Vereinsgewässer gefangen habe,......und ich mit diesem Fisch zB.
mit meinem Boot über einen geschützten Maasplassen fahre.....und kontrolliert werde !!!!!!!!!!!!
Was passiert dann ?????????????
Ich müßte dann beweisen, wo ich den Fisch gefangen habe..............................und das ist nicht/unmöglich.

Von Ben Willems......Sportfischerei Limburg,
Hallo,
Das ist eine knifflige Frage. Es ist Sache des Inspektors,festzustellen, ob es warscheinlich ist, das der Fisch in einem anderen Wasser gefangen wurde, als dort, wo sie fahren. Sie müssen dies nachweisen können.
Es ist dann nicht ratsam, auf Wasser zu angeln, wo kein Fisch  entnommen werden darf, während Sie tote Fische aus einem anderen Wasser an Bord haben.
Am besten sie " entfernen " den Angelhaken von der Angelrute, wenn sie zurück fahren.
Leider bleibt es schwierig und ich kann ihnen keine sichere Antwort geben.

Da muß umgehend eine Änderung veranlasst werden !!!
Werden versuchen mit dem Verein, Sportfischerei Limburg und der BOA  eine Lösung zu finden.
Gruss Willi


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (19. April 2021)

MAAKMASTER schrieb:


> Hier die neuste Info von der Sportfischerei Limburg,
> 
> Da muß umgehend eine Änderung veranlasst werden !!!
> Werden versuchen mit dem Verein, Sportfischerei Limburg und der BOA  eine Lösung zu finden.
> Gruss Willi



Wobei es da ja keine Lösung gibt, man wird nie nachweisen können wo man einen Fisch gefangen hat wenn man anschließend mit dem Fisch durch die Maasplassen zum Hafen oder zur Slipe fahren muss
Es kann nur so gelöst werden das in der gesammten Provinz Limburg C&R praktiziert werden muss, anders ist es rechtlich doch überhaupt nicht umsetzbar
Man könnte ja einige wenige Wochen im Jahr als Zeitfenster freigeben in denen Fisch entnommen werden darf, der Rest vom Jahr muss halt alles zurückgesetzt werden
So bekommen die, die ihre Fische verwerten möchten auch die Chance ihre Kühltruhe zu füllen


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. April 2021)

MAAKMASTER schrieb:


> Es ist Sache des Inspektors,festzustellen, ob es warscheinlich ist, das der Fisch in einem anderen Wasser gefangen wurde, als dort, wo sie fahren. Sie müssen dies nachweisen können.



Diese Aussage ist schon witzig. Wer ist jetzt in der Nachweis Pflicht?

Die machen Gesetze ohne sie umsetzen zu können. Dann können Sie es auch gleich sein lassen.


----------



## Mr.Massangler (7. Juni 2021)

Nun ich wohne in Heinsberg und ich habe vor drei jahren im Sommer die Rettungswacht dabei gesehen wie Sie Müllsäcke am Südplass eingesammelt haben und was die Komorane angeht, 10 Brutpaare finden man in den Bäumen am Wehr in Roermond und in linne, klar ist es nicht mehr so einfach was zu fangen, wie vor 10 Jahren, nur ich fange regelmäßig große Barsche über 50cm, man muss nur wissen wo und wie, ein generelles  Entnahme Verbot für die Maas für die nächsten 5 Jahre halte ich für Wünschenswert, ansonsten endet das so wie im Europort ( Warmwassereinlauf Futureland) mit einem generellen Angelverbot und es sind zu 90% Deutsche mit Osteuropäischen Wurzeln, die für das Entnahme Verbot verantwortlich sind, das ist fakt, bei meiner letzten Kontrolle war die erste Frage des Beamten Russisch Deutsch und entsicherte dabei sein Waffenholster, fragt doch mal einen Kontrolleur was sich zb in Linne alles schon abgespielt hat oder den Maasplassen, ich habe selber schon erlebt wie einige Wodkaleichen uns bedrängt haben ihnen unsere gefangenen Rapfen zugeben, als wir diese Zurück setzen wollten und das es in Asselt im Winter keine Kormorane geben soll gehört ins Märchenbuch im Kolfiebaai findet man im Winter regelmäßig an die 500 von denen.
Nebenbei ich angle seit 36 jahren und 25 alleine davon in Roermond und Umgebung, ich kann also sehr gut beurteilen was dort vor sich geht und bin dank meiner Niederländischen Freunde immer auf den neuesten Stand!


----------



## MAAKMASTER (12. Juni 2021)

Mr.Massangler schrieb:


> Nun ich wohne in Heinsberg und ich habe vor drei jahren im Sommer die Rettungswacht dabei gesehen wie Sie Müllsäcke am Südplass eingesammelt haben und was die Komorane angeht, 10 Brutpaare finden man in den Bäumen am Wehr in Roermond und in linne, klar ist es nicht mehr so einfach was zu fangen, wie vor 10 Jahren, nur ich fange regelmäßig große Barsche über 50cm, man muss nur wissen wo und wie, ein generelles  Entnahme Verbot für die Maas für die nächsten 5 Jahre halte ich für Wünschenswert, ansonsten endet das so wie im Europort ( Warmwassereinlauf Futureland) mit einem generellen Angelverbot und es sind zu 90% Deutsche mit Osteuropäischen Wurzeln, die für das Entnahme Verbot verantwortlich sind, das ist fakt, bei meiner letzten Kontrolle war die erste Frage des Beamten Russisch Deutsch und entsicherte dabei sein Waffenholster, fragt doch mal einen Kontrolleur was sich zb in Linne alles schon abgespielt hat oder den Maasplassen, ich habe selber schon erlebt wie einige Wodkaleichen uns bedrängt haben ihnen unsere gefangenen Rapfen zugeben, als wir diese Zurück setzen wollten und das es in Asselt im Winter keine Kormorane geben soll gehört ins Märchenbuch im Kolfiebaai findet man im Winter regelmäßig an die 500 von denen.
> Nebenbei ich angle seit 36 jahren und 25 alleine davon in Roermond und Umgebung, ich kann also sehr gut beurteilen was dort vor sich geht und bin dank meiner Niederländischen Freunde immer auf den neuesten Stand!



Hallo Mr. Maasangler,
Ich selber angele in Asselt schon über 40 Jahre !!!!
Im Winter gibt und gab es schon immer Kormorane, wobei die Anzahl überschaubar ist.....ca. 30-50 Stück.
Was soll die " Kolfiebaai " sein ?
Oder meinst Du die " Koffiebaai ".........( Kaffee-Bucht ) ? wenn das so ist, dann lass Dir sagen,........das die 500 Kormorane auch aus dem Märchenbuch sind.
In dieser Bucht sind höchstens zu Spitzenzeiten 20-30 Kormorane versammelt, das allerdings schon Jahre nicht mehr.
Also Bitte nicht einfach so etwas behaupten, oder stelle ein paar Bilder mit den 500 Kormoranen ein.

Zu einem generellen Entnahme Verbot für die Maas , kann ich nur sagen, das dein Wunsch komplett daneben ist !!!
Wie kann man soetwas Wünschen ?
Angel selber einfach 5 Jahre nicht mehr auf der Maas, und nimm auch keine Fische mit....und Gut ist es.
Ich gebe Dir allerdings Recht , das dass Entnahmeverbot für alle Maas-Seen schon 10 Jahre überfällig war. Und auch die Hinterlassenschaften an Müll sind nicht mehr hinnehmbar.
Da müßten noch mehr Kontrollen stattfinden, was auch angedacht ist.Da werden sich noch einige wundern, wenn sie die Strafen aufgebrummt bekommen.
Bin auch immer auf dem neuesten Stand. !!!
Boa, Grüne Brigade, Blaue Brigade,Staatsforst,und Stadtoverzicht ( Ordnungsamt ).
Mit freunlichem Gruß


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (12. Juni 2021)

Bei mir am Maasabschnitt gab es heute früh eine Kontrolle, die Jungs waren zu dritt mit einem blauen RIB unterwegs
Man wollte nur meinen Vispas sehen, noch nicht mal die Bootspapiere oder den Führerschein
Ich wurde auch nicht gefragt ob ich etwas gefangen habe
Meine 4. Kontrolle in den letzten 3 Jahren und ich bin im Jahr gut 100 Tage mit dem Boot unterwegs


----------



## Zanderlust (14. Oktober 2022)

edit by Mod: Keine persönlichen Beleidigungen bitte


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Oktober 2022)

Hi, binda völlig schmerzfrei. 
Was hadder denn verzapft, der "Zander Dieter", der Schnacker vom Rhein? 

R. S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Oktober 2022)

Zanderlust schrieb:


> edit by Mod: Keine persönlichen Beleidigungen bitte


Moin Dieter, wieder kein Biss gehabt ?


----------

